# Kind Shock Lev hängt



## __x_cut__ (5. April 2016)

Hab letzte Woche eine nagelneue Lev DX 125 montiert. Die Stütze funktioniert soweit super, hängt aber leider ab&zu wenn sie etwas länger abgesengt war. Wenn man nur kurz absenkt und innerhalb weniger Sekunden wieder auslöst, kommt sie ohne Probleme. Dauert es etwas länger braucht sie einen stärkeren Impuls von oben, oder einen kurzen Ruck mit der Hand. Hab jetzt schon etwas Judy-Butter unter die Manschette getan, hat aber nichts gebracht. Das Problem tritt auch bei gelöster Sattelklemme auf, daran liegt es also auch nicht...noch jemand ne Idee?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Beppe (5. April 2016)

__x_cut__ schrieb:


> Hab letzte Woche eine nagelneue Lev DX 125 montiert. Die Stütze funktioniert soweit super, hängt aber leider ab&zu wenn sie etwas länger abgesengt war. Wenn man nur kurz absenkt und innerhalb weniger Sekunden wieder auslöst, kommt sie ohne Probleme. Dauert es etwas länger braucht sie einen stärkeren Impuls von oben, oder einen kurzen Ruck mit der Hand. Hab jetzt schon etwas Judy-Butter unter die Manschette getan, hat aber nichts gebracht. Das Problem tritt auch bei gelöster Sattelklemme auf, daran liegt es also auch nicht...noch jemand ne Idee?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk




Ich würde mal die Länge des internen Nylonzugs prüfen und ggfl. einstellen. Wie das geht steht im Manual.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (6. April 2016)

Auch bei meiner ist es so, daß die erst mal einen kleinen Impuls braucht, damit die sich bewegt. Ich glaube aber nicht, daß es am Seilzug liegt. Es scheint eher KindShock-spezifisch zu sein. Das Sattelrohr scheint sich, so wie bei Fox-Gabeln die Standrohre, festzusaugen, wenn längere Zeit nicht bewegt.

Hatte früher mal leihweise eine andere Stütze von KindShock mit Hebelauslösung direkt unterm Sattel, da war es ähnlich.


----------



## Kunterbunt (6. April 2016)

hab das problem auch. es steht aber in der anleitung, dass die stütze etwas steckt am anfang und mehrere auslösungen braucht um ordentlich zu arbeiten.
das stecken bleiben liegt, vermute ich mal, an den verwendeten dichtungen.
ich habe jetzt den druck auf 240psi erhöht und nun federt die stütze nach betätigung des hebels mit einer ca 5s verzögerung von selbst aus.


----------



## Rockside (7. April 2016)

Kunterbunt schrieb:


> ich habe jetzt den druck auf 240psi erhöht und nun federt die stütze nach betätigung des hebels mit einer ca 5s verzögerung von selbst aus.


Das scheint meine Vermutung mit dem festsaugen etwas zu bestätigen. Als schnelle Reaktion auf dem Trail ist ein kleiner Impuls auf die Stütze noch die realistischere Möglichkeit.


----------



## __x_cut__ (7. April 2016)

also kann ich guter Hoffnung sein, dass es mit der zeit besser wird. Das mit den Startschwierigkeiten bei neuer Stütze hab ich ja in der Anleitung gelesen, aber eigentlich so verstanden, dass es sich nur auf die erste Benutzung bezieht...naja, vieleicht braucht sie ja ein bißchen...Druck werd ich auch mal testweise erhöhen, obwohl sie schon mit der Werkseinstellung ziemlich hart in den Anschlag fährt.


----------



## Kunterbunt (7. April 2016)

keine sorge ich habe das auch so verstanden, dass die startschwierigkeiten nach ein bis zweimal ein/ausfedern behoben sein sollten.
ich habe die stütze jetzt ca. 14 tage im einsatz und bisher half nur ein impuls von oben zum sofortigen ausfedern. wobei der druck dabei bei "nur" 200psi lag.
vor drei tagen hab ich dan das ding auf 240+psi aufgeblasen und nun fährt der sattel nach ein paar sekunden von selbst aus. bin gespannt wie sich das weiterentwickelt. die ausfahrgeschwindigkeit würde mir jazumindest passen, wenn es ohne diese verzögerung ginge.


----------



## __x_cut__ (7. April 2016)

sind die 240psi der Maximaldruck? Mit 5s Verzögerung könnt ich erstmal gut leben, ohne wäre natürlich noch besser ;-)


----------



## Kunterbunt (7. April 2016)

bei der lev integra ist bei 250psi lt anleitung schluss. ich hab bis 245psi aufgepumpt und weiss aber nicht wieviel druck beim entfernen der pumpe verloren geht...


----------



## hulster (8. April 2016)

Kunterbunt schrieb:


> bei der lev integra ist bei 250psi lt anleitung schluss. ich hab bis 245psi aufgepumpt und weiss aber nicht wieviel druck beim entfernen der pumpe verloren geht...



Im Normalfall geht kein Druck beim Abschrauben verloren. Der Gegendruck der bleibt länger, als dass der Stift nicht mehr gedrückt wird.
Das Zischen kommt vom Überdruck in der Pumpe.
Das Problem ist, dass man den Ist-Druck mit ner Pumpe nicht vernünftig messen kann, da dann erst mit der Luft aus Stütze/Dämpfer/Gabell der Gegendruck aufgebaut werden muss.


----------



## dernbacher (10. April 2016)

Hab das gleiche Problem an meiner Lev.. Fahr das Rad jetzt seit knapp über ner Woche und nach vier Ausfahrten hängt sie immernoch ab und zu. Der Druck ist noch genau so, wie er vom Händler eingestellt wurde..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LuisWoo (10. April 2016)

Habe Anfang März eine DX eingebaut und das gleiche Problem. Nach 5 Wochen und vielen Absenkungen kann man da nicht mehr von Startschwierigkeiten sprechen. Werde noch einen anderen Zug probieren und den Druck prüfen. Mal sehen ob es dann besser wird...


----------



## __x_cut__ (12. April 2016)

Mhhh...schon komisch irgendwie, sind ja jetzt schon paar zusammengekommen...Warum nur hat man bislang noch nichts von dem Problem gehört? Scheinen ja auch alle neu zu sein...hat noch jemand zufällig bei einem Privatverkäufer (Ebay/-Kleinanzeigen) aus Stuttgart gekauft?


----------



## dernbacher (13. April 2016)

Meine is neu.. vom Hersteller eingebaut..

Ich finde, es nervt ungemein wenn man nach dem Trail wieder pedalieren muss, sich hinsetzen will und der Sattel dann nicht hochkommt


----------



## Kunterbunt (17. April 2016)

Soweit ich das bisher beurteilen kann, hat sich jetzt das Problem bei mir gelöst. Stütze fährt seit den letzten 2 Ausfahrten ohne zu zicken rein und raus. 
Einziges Manko noch: aufgrund vom "etwas" hohen Druck muss ich sehr bestimmt den Sattel nach unten drücken, wenn ich ihn einfahren will.


----------



## LuisWoo (19. April 2016)

Bei meiner DX hat sich nun eine leichte Besserung eingestellt. Habe auf 250 psi aufgepumpt. Nach einer Testwoche "klebt" zwar immer noch fest, aber wenn man den Remotehebel jetzt min. 10 Sekunden lang gedrückt hält dann poppt sie plötzlich raus... also besteht doch Hoffnung, dass sich das noch "einläuft"...


----------



## Schlaftablette (27. April 2016)

Das hohe Losbrechmoment kann ich ebenfalls bestätigen. Und zwar bei einer nagelneuen LEV von Kind Shock. Interessanterweise bleibt aber nur die schwarz eloxierte Stütze stecken. Die baugleiche gold-/titanfarben eloxierte Stütze flutscht allzeit problemlos. Innerer Seilzug in der Stütze ist nicht die Ursache, das habe ich geprüft. Druck in meiner Stütze sind 11 bar. Mit höherem Druck wird es besser und die Stütze klemmt nicht so fest. _Kurioses Phänomen das niemand erklären kann._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flitzomat (22. Mai 2016)

Wie gehts den euren Stützen mittlerweile ? Hat sich das klemmen gebessert ?
Hab auch eine neue 2016er schwarze LEV die gelegentlich klemmt.
Hatte vorher eine verbaute Crux-i die ging da fast besser.

Leider liest man über die Crux-i so wenig, ich finde keine Berichte und keine Tests darüber.


----------



## Kunterbunt (22. Mai 2016)

bei mir hat es sich definitiv gebessert. ganz weg ist es nicht, aber nur noch richtig bemerkbar beim ersten einfedern.
danach funktioniert die stütze die ganze tour problemlos.
einziges manko ist noch der hebel, der ist aber geschmackssacke.


----------



## flitzomat (22. Mai 2016)

Na dann bin ich ja guter Hoffnung.
Was stört dich denn am Hebel ?


----------



## Kunterbunt (22. Mai 2016)

mich stört die ergonomie ein klein wenig, das liegt womöglich an meinem daumen. technisch funktioniert er einwandfrei und tut was er soll.
ich spiele mit dem gedanken ihn gegen den hebel der neuen crankbrothers sattelstütze zu tauschen. da dieser etwas bessere anpassungen erlaubt.


----------



## Makke (22. Mai 2016)

Hatte das Problem auch, das liegt an dem Nylonzug, der längt scheinbar sportlich nach (hängt sich ein).
Man muss am Anfang hier und da mal etwas nachjustieren ...

Der Hebel ist Mist, bin gerade dabei Alternativen zu testen


----------



## flitzomat (22. Mai 2016)

Ich nutze den Nylonzug gar nicht, sondern habe das bereits eingezogene Stahlseil einfach übernommen.


----------



## 11motors (2. Juni 2016)

Hi Leute,
achtet einfach darauf, dass ihr die Stütze beim Abstellen vom Radl immer in der ausgefahren Stellung habt. Wenn Sie immer eingepresst ist, kann sie öfters mal haken. Das ist bei der Reverb noch ein größeres Problem, da sie hier Luft zieht und die Kartusche zerstört. Ansonsten unbedingt auf die 6NM Drehmoment an der Sattelklemme achten, das ist wahrscheinlich der häufigste Fehler.

Zum Thema Hebel: Alle Kandidaten mit 1-fach Antrieb können ja mal die Southpaw ausprobieren. http://11motors.de/produkt/ks-southpaw/

Und wenn gar nichts mehr geht helf ich gerne weiter, einfach melden!

Gruß


----------



## Makke (2. Juni 2016)

der Southpaw ist fürchterlich ... hab jetzt die LEV mit dem Command Post SRL kombiniert ... top Link dazu


----------



## __x_cut__ (3. Juni 2016)

Mhh...meine ist tatsächlich meist eingefahren das Problem ist aber was besser geworden. Hab den Druck auf ca. 200psi erhöht, jetzt nimmt sie sich ne kleine Gedenkpause beim betätigen des Hebels...kommt dann aber


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Normansbike (3. Juni 2016)

__x_cut__ schrieb:


> Hab letzte Woche eine nagelneue Lev DX 125 montiert. Die Stütze funktioniert soweit super, hängt aber leider ab&zu wenn sie etwas länger abgesengt war. Wenn man nur kurz absenkt und innerhalb weniger Sekunden wieder auslöst, kommt sie ohne Probleme. Dauert es etwas länger braucht sie einen stärkeren Impuls von oben, oder einen kurzen Ruck mit der Hand. Hab jetzt schon etwas Judy-Butter unter die Manschette getan, hat aber nichts gebracht. Das Problem tritt auch bei gelöster Sattelklemme auf, daran liegt es also auch nicht...noch jemand ne Idee?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Wenn die Einstellung stimmt ( Betätigung ) dann liegt es am Öl! Allerdings komisch da sie ja neu ist. Kenne es nur wenn das Öl Alterung aufweist und oder Schmutz mit in die Zylindereinheit geraten ist.
Wichtig ist auch das die Führungsstifte gut gefettet sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (3. Juni 2016)

__x_cut__ schrieb:


> Mhh...meine ist tatsächlich meist eingefahren das Problem ist aber was besser geworden. Hab den Druck auf ca. 200psi erhöht, jetzt nimmt sie sich ne kleine Gedenkpause beim betätigen des Hebels...kommt dann aber
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Sie muss schon bei 100psi ohne Murren hochfahren!
Schick sie besser ein wenn sie neu ist, hast ja noch Garantie.
Jedoch wichtig ist zu wissen ob das Ventil am Seilzug wirklich richtig eingestellt ist, also das Seil nicht durchhängt.
Sonst ist definitiv was mit der Kartusche nicht in Ordnung. Habe da schon einige von repariert weil dort das verschmutzte Öl zu solchen Fehlern führte.
Da sieht das Öl dann so aus...


----------



## __x_cut__ (3. Juni 2016)

Einschicken wollt ich erstmal nicht...ist zwar neu, aber von privat gekauft. Die seilzugeinstellung stimmt. So wie es im Moment ist, kann ich mit leben und bin der Hoffnung das es noch besser wird. Wenn du hier schaust gibt es ja noch mehr mit dem Problem, scheint ab Werk irgendwas zu stramm zu gehen oder zu verhärten.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 8566 (3. Juni 2016)

Bau mal die Kartusche aus und schau, ob sie wich mit der Stößelstange bedienen lässt.


----------



## __x_cut__ (3. Juni 2016)

Die Stütze funktioniert einwandfrei, hängt nur etwas wenn sie längere Zeit nicht ausgelöst wurde. Dann braucht sie zum Absenken einen Ruck und auch zum Ausfahren. Senkt man sie ab und löst innerhalb ca. einer Minute den Hebel aus, kommt sie ohne Probleme. 
Wenn die jetzt jemand kurz testen würde, sagt er 'funktioniert doch einwandfrei, was willst du?' 
Werd sie erstmal weder einschicken noch aufmachen, so lange es nicht schlimmer wird...


----------



## 11motors (3. Juni 2016)

Wie gesagt: Lass Sie beim Abstellen ausgefahren und überprüfe das Drehmoment an der Sattelklemme (6Nm). Dann gibt sich das.


----------



## __x_cut__ (3. Juni 2016)

Bei offener Sattelklemme ist es auch, das war meine erste Idee...meine alte Joplin war da auch sehr sensibel...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## 11motors (3. Juni 2016)

Es kann natürlich sein, dass durch frühere zu feste Klemmung, der Sattelstützenschaft schon leicht verbogen ist. Vor allem wenn die gebraucht gekauft wurde, weißt du natürlich nicht ob die vorher mal "so richtig zugeballert" wurde. Hier gibt es aber Möglichkeiten das auszutauschen.


----------



## Normansbike (3. Juni 2016)

11motors schrieb:


> Es kann natürlich sein, dass durch frühere zu feste Klemmung, der Sattelstützenschaft schon leicht verbogen ist. Vor allem wenn die gebraucht gekauft wurde, weißt du natürlich nicht ob die vorher mal "so richtig zugeballert" wurde. Hier gibt es aber Möglichkeiten das auszutauschen.


Finde es sehr gut das du dich hier meldest und teilnimmst! Leider ist das nicht bei allen Firmen so...
Von daher


----------



## __x_cut__ (4. Juni 2016)

11motors schrieb:


> Es kann natürlich sein, dass durch frühere zu feste Klemmung, der Sattelstützenschaft schon leicht verbogen ist. Vor allem wenn die gebraucht gekauft wurde, weißt du natürlich nicht ob die vorher mal "so richtig zugeballert" wurde. Hier gibt es aber Möglichkeiten das auszutauschen.


Für meine kann ich das ausschließen, ist zwar von privat gekauft. War aber nie in Gebrauch und noch original verpackt...und ich zieh sie gerade so fest, das sie sich nicht verdreht.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flitzomat (4. Juni 2016)

Kunterbunt schrieb:


> ...
> ich spiele mit dem gedanken ihn gegen den hebel der neuen crankbrothers sattelstütze zu tauschen. da dieser etwas bessere anpassungen erlaubt.



und schon erfolgreich getestet ?


----------



## Normansbike (4. Juni 2016)

__x_cut__ schrieb:


> Für meine kann ich das ausschließen, ist zwar von privat gekauft. War aber nie in Gebrauch und noch original verpackt...und ich zieh sie gerade so fest, das sie sich nicht verdreht.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Ein paar Tropfen 2,5wt Öl in dir Luftkammer!? Könnte auch helfen...


----------



## __x_cut__ (4. Juni 2016)

Werd ich mal testen, kann ja nix schaden...das ist das Öl welches in der Gabeldämpfung zum Einsatz kommt? Hab ich zwar nicht da, wollt ich aber eh schon länger mal besorgen...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Normansbike (4. Juni 2016)

Jupp!


----------



## Kurbel-Kaba (30. Juni 2016)

habe meine DX(schwarz) im Februar neu gekauft und seit Juni verkantet sie sich regelmäßig beim Absenken und hängt wie bereits beschrieben nach etwas längerer Absenkung unten fest, habe sie danach bei 11motors eingeschickt, Kartusche wurde erneuert, jedoch hat sich nichts verbessert,,
bin jetzt auch am überlegen ob ich das Teil nicht einfach zurückgeben soll oder noch etwas abwarte ... Endurorennen kann man so auf keinen Fall fahren,,,,


----------



## 11motors (30. Juni 2016)

Hallo Kurbel Kaba,
schick mir doch bitte mal deinen Namen per PN, dann schaue ich mir an was gemacht worden ist. Hier geht keine Stütze raus, die nicht hunderprozent läuft. Sattelklemme zu fest??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SickEdit (3. Juli 2016)

Hab ein ähnliches Problem mit einer schwarzen 2016er Integra. Stütze funktioniert einwandfrei, nur nach mehrtägiger Standzeit braucht sie einen Ruck. Sattelklemme ist 5Nm. Braucht sie einfach mehr Einfahrzeit?


----------



## herpla (29. August 2016)

Ich habe seit einiger Zeit die LEV 272 und dabei das selbe Problem. Nach Absenkung funktioniert die Sache für kurze Zeit, dann hängt die Stütze wieder und muss durch einen Ruck wieder aktiviert werde. Habe nach Rücksprache mit 11motors die Stütze zerlegt und das Service durchgeführt, hilft aber nicht wirklich. Habe mal den Dichtungsring abgeschraubt - dann gibt es kein Problem, kein Hängenbleiben. Vor weiterer Verwendung der Stütze aber bitte unbedingt wieder aufschrauben!!!
Die Sache liegt also einwandfrei an der recht schwergängigen Dichtung! Da wäre Handlungsbedarf gegeben.


----------



## 11motors (29. August 2016)

Hi Herpla, schick uns doch deine Adresse dann schick ich dir ein neues Lager / Dichtring zu.


----------



## herpla (29. August 2016)

danke 11motors für die rasche Rückmeldung - finde ich vorbildlich und leider nicht alltäglich!
hab ein Mail mit meinen Daten geschickt.


----------



## herpla (1. September 2016)

Habe die Teile heute bereits erhalten, vielen Dank für die rasche Abwicklung. Werde sie demnächst einbauen und testen. Mal schauen ob es hilft.


----------



## herpla (5. September 2016)

herpla schrieb:


> Habe die Teile heute bereits erhalten, vielen Dank für die rasche Abwicklung. Werde sie demnächst einbauen und testen. Mal schauen ob es hilft.



Nun habe ich mir die Angelegenheit genauer angeschaut und die Stütze entsprechend umgebaut.

der neue Führungsgleitlagerring ist leichtgängiger als der alte, kein wirklich merkliches Spiel - positiv
der neue Dichtring ist etwas schwergängiger als der alte - vermutlich ist der schon etwas eingelaufen.
also habe ich den neuen Gleitlagerring eingebaut + den alten Dichtring, den ich aber zusätzlich ganz leicht ausgeschliffen habe, so dass er etwas leichter gleiten kann.
Ergebnis: die stütze fährt ohne hängen zu bleiben wieder aus - auch nach einem Tag in eingefahrener Position
*Also Problem gelöst - danke11motors für die schnelle unkomplizierte Hilfe! *


----------



## nitrous-20 (5. September 2016)

Das die Stütze ab und zu stecken bleibt ist bei Kind Shock doch völlig normal,wir fahren insgesamt acht stützen verschiedner Modelle und Baujahre und bei allen passierts.
Das steckenbleiben bei längerer nichtbenutzung ist allerdings das einzige Problem,ansonsten sind alle zufrieden.
Ich freue mich übrigens schon auf die 170 mm Carbon Variante


----------



## Normansbike (5. September 2016)

nitrous-20 schrieb:


> Das die Stütze ab und zu stecken bleibt ist bei Kind Shock doch völlig normal,wir fahren insgesamt acht stützen verschiedner Modelle und Baujahre und bei allen passierts.
> Das steckenbleiben bei längerer nichtbenutzung ist allerdings das einzige Problem,ansonsten sind alle zufrieden.
> Ich freue mich übrigens schon auf die 170 mm Carbon Variante



Bei dem neuen Öl was ich verwende passiert da auch nichts mehr...


----------



## badbandit (6. September 2016)

ich hatte auch immer das sehr störende problem, dass meine lev kurze zeit nach dem absenken einen kleinen schubs brauchte, um sie wie auszufahren. sie blieb immer wieder stecken und hakte. 

nachdem ich sie in mein neues bike gebaut habe, hatte ich dieses problem kein einziges mal. sie funktioniert immer und in jeder situation einwandfrei. 

der einzige unterschied ist, dass ich vorher einen schnellspanner an der sattelstützenklemme hatte und jetzt nicht mehr. ich habe die sattelstützenklemme mit 5 nm angezogen und alle probleme sind futsch. ich vermute, dass ich vorher die klemme zu fest angezogen habe.


----------



## flitzomat (15. September 2016)

**hier wurde ein Problem beschrieben welches sich in Luft auflöste**


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (15. September 2016)

flitzomat schrieb:


> **hier wurde ein Problem beschrieben welches sich in Luft auflöste**


Solange sie nicht in der Ölkammer hängt...


----------



## herpla (18. September 2016)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Bei dem neuen Öl was ich verwende passiert da auch nichts mehr...


welches Öl verwendest du da und wo ist da eine Ölkammer? Die 272 hat keine einstellbare Luftkammer. Du hast wohl eine dickere Stütze. Kann man da die Kartusche zerlegen?


----------



## Normansbike (18. September 2016)

herpla schrieb:


> welches Öl verwendest du da und wo ist da eine Ölkammer? Die 272 hat keine einstellbare Luftkammer. Du hast wohl eine dickere Stütze. Kann man da die Kartusche zerlegen?


Ölkammern haben alle, jedoch das mit dem Luftbefüllen geht nur über Stickstoffpillen und oder Spezial-Bohrung und Ventil. Dies werde ich kommenden Winter für die 272 lösen. Prototyp steht, jedoch werde ich es erst zeigen wenn es fertig ist...


----------



## herpla (18. September 2016)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Ölkammern haben alle, jedoch das mit dem Luftbefüllen geht nur über Stickstoffpillen und oder Spezial-Bohrung und Ventil. Dies werde ich kommenden Winter für die 272 lösen. Prototyp steht, jedoch werde ich es erst zeigen wenn es fertig ist...


Danke für deine Antwort. Da bin ich schon gespannt drauf ....


----------



## Normansbike (18. September 2016)

herpla schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort. Da bin ich schon gespannt drauf ....


Was das Öl angeht, Castrol wt5


----------



## herpla (26. September 2016)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Ölkammern haben alle


danke für den Hinweis, aber wie komme ich bei der LEV 272 zur Ölkammer?


----------



## badbandit (2. Oktober 2016)

meine 9 monate alte LEV macht seit heute derbe probleme. sollte ich sie jetzt einschicken (und vermutlich viele wochen auf sie verzichten) oder gibt es tipps, was ich zur beseitigung der probleme versuchen könnte?

am ende der heutige etwas matschigen tour fuhr die sattelstütze nur sehr schwer rein und raus. als ich sie mir genauer angesehen habe, ist sind mir folgende dinge aufgefallen:

- das rein- und rausfahren ist sehr, sehr schwergängig und macht deutliche schleifgeräusche. mit gleiten ist da nichts mehr.

- zum absenken muss ich eher auf die sattelspitze als auf die mitte drücken. in der mitte passiert fast nichts mehr.

- der teil des rohres, der oben ein- und ausfährt fühlt sich total trocken an. vorher war meines erachtens immer ein leichter, öliger film darauf.

ich habe die stütze gerade mal mit dem gartenschlauch abgespritzt (in der hoffnung, dass da nur dreck dran ist, den man herunterspülen kann), aber das hat nichts gebracht.

wenn jemand eine idee hat, wäre ich dankbar darüber zu hören.


----------



## badbandit (2. Oktober 2016)

problem gelöst... da fehlte ordentlich fett. 
ich habe den oberen ring abgedreht, ordentlich fett unter den ring gepackt, festgeschraubt und einige male die stütze ein- und ausgefahren.

jetzt ist wieder alles gut (hoffe ich).


----------



## Normansbike (2. Oktober 2016)

badbandit schrieb:


> problem gelöst... da fehlte ordentlich fett.
> ich habe den oberen ring abgedreht, ordentlich fett unter den ring gepackt, festgeschraubt und einige male die stütze ein- und ausgefahren.
> 
> jetzt ist wieder alles gut (hoffe ich).


Reinigen wäre vorher besser...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## badbandit (2. Oktober 2016)

klar, ein richtiger service samt reinigung steht wohl demnächst an - sieht in den videos nicht zu kompliziert aus. heute hatte ich aber keine lust damit anzufangen und habe es mal mit dem fett versucht (ich hatte auch ein video dazu gefunden). 

von außen und unter dem ring habe ich natürlich alles sauber gemacht.


----------



## 11motors (4. Oktober 2016)

Hi Badbandit,
warte bitte nicht zu lange mit dem Service. "Ordentlich" mit dem Wasserschlauch drauf kann auch ganz schnell bedeuten, dass du mit viel Druck auch Feuchtigkeit in der Stütze hast. Das wird ganz schnell zum Problem. 
Servicevideos hast du ja schon gefunden. Solltest du trotzdem Hilfe brauchen, brauchst du auch nicht "viele Wochen" darauf verzichten, sondern kannst davon ausgehen, dass wir dir die geservicte Stütze nach 1-2 Tagen zurücksenden.

Viele Grüße,

Constantin


----------



## badbandit (4. Oktober 2016)

hi constantin, es ist immer schön zu sehen, wenn der anbieter oder servicepartner mitliest! das zeugt von gutem kundenservice. 

wenn es so weit ist, werde ich es aus interesse zunächst alleine versuchen. wenn es nicht klappen sollte, schicke ich die stütze gerne zu euch.


----------



## JoDeCologne (4. Januar 2017)

..möchte Thema noch einmal aufgreifen und fragen, wer die LEV 272 schonmal geserviced hat? 

Habe leicht Spiel seitlich. Kann man die 3 Führungs-Pins tauschen ohne, daß Luft abgelassen & neu befüllt werden muss.
Also kann man den unteren Ansteuerungsmechanismus abschrauben ohne daß der vorbefüllte Druck entweicht, um dann nach Lösen von Abschluss/Gleitring, rausschieben, an die 3 Pins zu kommen?

Oder gibt es nen Trick, die Pins ohne grosse Demontage zu ersetzen.
Bei der Reverb konnte man da von oben die FührungPins wechseln.

Danke schonmal


----------



## 11motors (4. Januar 2017)

Hi JoDe,
seitliches Spiel ist im gewissen Maße immer vorhanden. Die Führungsstifte müssten hierschon sehr abgenutzt sein. Aber ja, genau so wie du es beschreibst kannst du die Stifte wechseln. Druck kann v.a. bei der 272 nicht abgelassen werden oder entweichen, weil diese kein Ventil dafür hat.

Wenn du noch Fragen hast, einfach direkt an [email protected]

Gruß,

Constantin


----------



## JoDeCologne (4. Januar 2017)

11motors schrieb:


> Hi JoDe,
> seitliches Spiel ist im gewissen Maße immer vorhanden. Die Führungsstifte müssten hierschon sehr abgenutzt sein. Aber ja, genau so wie du es beschreibst kannst du die Stifte wechseln. Druck kann v.a. bei der 272 nicht abgelassen werden oder entweichen, weil diese kein Ventil dafür hat.
> Wenn du noch Fragen hast, einfach direkt an [email protected]
> Gruß,
> Constantin



Hi Constantin, WOAW!
Ihr seit aber fix bei 11motors/KS 

Spiel hat sich merklich entwickelt und der Tausch der Stifte hat bei meiner Reverb dies komplett abgestellt. Da hat das Entlüften und die Ölstandspielerei aber nicht wirklich Spaß gemacht.

Ich schaue mal, ob ich die Stütze mit meinen Mitteln und ohne Beschädigung überhaupt demontiert bekomme und dabei am wohl recht empfindlichen "actuator assembly / Kopf unten" das Gewinde nicht beschädige.
Hoffe nicht, sonst liegt Sie demnächst bei euch auf dem Tisch.

Danke
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 11motors (4. Januar 2017)

Hi Jörg,
so ein email Reminder für den Thread hier hilft schon enorm bei fixen Antworten.

Bitte achte darauf, falls du den unteren Kopf abschraubst darauf, dass du ihn bei der Montage später nur handfest anziehst. Dieser ist leider extrem schlecht gefertigt und bricht ab, wenn man ihn zu fest anzieht.

Es gibt hier noch ein offizielles Upgrade für die Führungsstifte um das Spiel zu verringern. Diese sind dann zweigeteilt und bestehen zur Hälfte aus Plastik, das etwas dicker ist als der Messingstift.

Let me know wenn du da was brauchst


----------



## JoDeCologne (4. Januar 2017)

11motors schrieb:


> Hi Jörg,
> so ein email Reminder für den Thread hier hilft schon enorm bei fixen Antworten.
> 
> Bitte achte darauf, falls du den unteren Kopf abschraubst darauf, dass du ihn bei der Montage später nur handfest anziehst. Dieser ist leider extrem schlecht gefertigt und bricht ab, wenn man ihn zu fest anzieht.
> ...



Vielen Dank nochmal für den Tipp!

bzgl. Spiel ..also etwa, wie bei der Reverb, wenn man von den durchnummerierten Stiften, dann "fälschlicherweise" den dickeren Pin wieder einsetzt, da auch in der Pin-Aufnahme Material fehlt. 
Ergo, wenn das Spiel bleibt und/oder Kopf gekillt ist, melde ich mich.

Ps. noch letzte Frage. Bei kalten Temperaturen ist es normal das die Stütze durch (+)Kälte = (-)Druck langsamer ausfährt. Also wie beim Dämpfer, der nun auch mehr im SAG hängt.


----------



## 11motors (4. Januar 2017)

Ja, ist langsamer im Kalten.


----------



## JoDeCologne (4. Januar 2017)

11motors schrieb:


> Ja, ist langsamer im Kalten.


Danke


----------



## ipthom (18. Februar 2017)

Seit einiger Zeit habe ich mit meiner DX aus 2015 das Problem, daß sie beim Einfahren nicht ganz hinein fährt, sondern mittendrin "stoppt". Ich muß dann noch ein- oder zweimal (dreimal) probieren, also wieder raus und nochmal rein, damit es geht. Da sie aus 2015 ist, kann ich den Druck nicht verändern, richtig? Im Service war sie noch nicht, wird nach Benutzung immer gesäubert und gefettet/geölt. Gibt es hierzu Tips?


----------



## bikebuster90 (18. Februar 2017)

auch bei einer ks lev dx aus 2015 sollte man den druck einstellen können, ventil befindet sich oben unter der sattelklemmplatte.
dein problem klingt danach, dass die sattelstütze mal geöffnet, gereinigt & neu gefettet werden sollte.
ich mache meine alle 4 monate auf & mache einen service, im prinzip ist es das gleiche wie eine gabel oder dämpfer, auch dort arbeitet sich dreck rein, weil die dichtungen nie 100% dicht sind. 

ks sattelstützen bei denen man nicht den luftdruck einstellen kann sind: lev 272, supernatural, supernatural 272, dropzone, i900(-R), i950(-R), alle E30 modelle, alle E-Ten modelle, alle Cruxi modelle


----------



## ipthom (18. Februar 2017)

liteville901 schrieb:


> ...dein problem klingt danach, dass die sattelstütze mal geöffnet, gereinigt & neu gefettet werden sollte.
> ich mache meine alle 4 monate auf & mache einen service, im prinzip ist es das gleiche wie eine gabel oder dämpfer, auch dort arbeitet sich dreck rein, weil die dichtungen nie 100% dicht sind...


Danke für deine schnelle Antwort, dann muß ich mich damit befassen und das ganze mal von innen ansehen


----------



## JoDeCologne (19. Februar 2017)

..beim Service nicht mit dem Fetten übertreiben - zuviel des Guten bremst die Ausfahrgeschwindigkeit. 

Evtl ist SramButter auch zu pampig. ;-)


----------



## Beppe (19. Februar 2017)

ipthom schrieb:


> Seit einiger Zeit habe ich mit meiner DX aus 2015 das Problem, daß sie beim Einfahren nicht ganz hinein fährt, sondern mittendrin "stoppt". Ich muß dann noch ein- oder zweimal (dreimal) probieren, also wieder raus und nochmal rein, damit es geht. Da sie aus 2015 ist, kann ich den Druck nicht verändern, richtig? Im Service war sie noch nicht, wird nach Benutzung immer gesäubert und gefettet/geölt. Gibt es hierzu Tips?




Interner Nylonzug zu lang. Prüfen und ggfl kürzen. 

Hatte genau dein Problem.


----------



## herpla (19. Februar 2017)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Ölkammern haben alle, jedoch das mit dem Luftbefüllen geht nur über Stickstoffpillen und oder Spezial-Bohrung und Ventil. Dies werde ich kommenden Winter für die 272 lösen. Prototyp steht, jedoch werde ich es erst zeigen wenn es fertig ist...




Hallo Normansbike hast du da schon etwas machen können?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (20. Februar 2017)

herpla schrieb:


> Hallo Normansbike hast du da schon etwas machen können?


Jaein...

Da ich mich gerade Häuslich in der Baupfhase befand hatte ich keine Zeit mehr...
Habe eine mit Bohrung und bin dann gerade am Ventil hängen geblieben...
Dauert also noch was...


----------



## Kunterbunt (24. März 2017)

@11motors
Hab gerade meine letzten Freitag eingeschickte KS Lev Integra zurückbekommen. Funktioniert sogar noch viel, viel besser als vorher!
Vielen Dank für den schnellen & unkomplizierten Service


----------



## herpla (5. April 2017)

Kunterbunt schrieb:


> @11motors
> Hab gerade meine letzten Freitag eingeschickte KS Lev Integra zurückbekommen. Funktioniert sogar noch viel, viel besser als vorher!
> Vielen Dank für den schnellen & unkomplizierten Service


Habe nun doch meine LEV272 zur Reparatur eingeschickt und nun innerhalb einer Woche wieder zurückbekommen -Kartusche wurde getauscht und siehe da, jetzt funktioniert sie nach meinem ersten Kurztest einwandfrei - ein Dankeschön an 11motors für die rasche unkomplizierte Abwicklung! Dieser Service ist beispielhaft und muss hier erwähnt warden - ist ja heute nicht immer selbstverständlich.
beste Grüße herpla


----------



## likes (20. Juni 2017)

Hallo, habe seit einiger Zeit das Problem, dass meine LEV272 beim Ausfahren meistens ca. 2-3cm vor der Endposition stecken bleibt, hin und wieder fährt sie ganz aus (kann nicht wirklich sagen wovon das abhängig ist, vl von der Temperatur). Wenn sie nun 2-3cm vor der Endposition stecken bleibt und man leicht am Sattel zieht, fährt sie dann die restlichen 2-3cm wieder von selbst in die Endstellung. (Als ob kurz vor der Endposition ein erhöter Widerstand vorhanden ist.)
Kennt jemand das Problem und weiß Abhilfe?


----------



## bikebuster90 (20. Juni 2017)

was du als erstes prüfen kannst, ob die sattelstütze komplett ausfährt bei ausgebauten zustand - wenn ja, ist die sattelklemme zu fest
wenn nein - dann kannst du kontrollieren, ob der interne seilzug sich gelängt hat - dazu den remote von der sattelstütze entfernen und die untere verschlusskappe an der sattelstütze abdrehen (dies aber nur bei komplett ausgefahrener sattelstütze machen!)
danach kannst du den seilzug unten aus dem betätigungshebel aushängen, auf der sattelstütze befinden sich zwei weiße pfeile, mit denen kann man kontrollieren, ob der interne seilzug die richtige länge hat  





die metallhülse am internen seilzug sollte mit der unteren kante von den weißen pfeilen abschließen - wenn nein, dann neuen internen seilzug verbauen (dazu kann ganz normale kevlar-aramid schnur genommen werden durchmesser max. 1mm, wird für lenkdrachen verwendet)
wenn ja, könnte es auch daran liegen, dass die sattelstütze intern zu stark verschmutzt ist, dazu die sattelstütze zerlegen, reinigen & neu fetten, dabei gleich prüfen, ob die führungsbuchse sich leichtgängig auf der kartusche verschieben lässt
wenn das alles zutrifft, sattelstütze wieder zusammenbauen und erneut testen
sollte die sattelstütze dennoch nicht ganz ausfahren, ist die kartusche defekt


----------



## sp00n82 (20. Juni 2017)

likes schrieb:


> Hallo, habe seit einiger Zeit das Problem, dass meine LEV272 beim Ausfahren meistens ca. 2-3cm vor der Endposition stecken bleibt, hin und wieder fährt sie ganz aus (kann nicht wirklich sagen wovon das abhängig ist, vl von der Temperatur). Wenn sie nun 2-3cm vor der Endposition stecken bleibt und man leicht am Sattel zieht, fährt sie dann die restlichen 2-3cm wieder von selbst in die Endstellung. (Als ob kurz vor der Endposition ein erhöter Widerstand vorhanden ist.)
> Kennt jemand das Problem und weiß Abhilfe?


Schon mal saubergemacht und neu gefettet?


----------



## likes (21. Juni 2017)

Danke für die raschen Antworten! 

Habe gestern alles versucht, zuerst nochmal kontrolliert ob die Sattelklemme doch nicht zu fest ist. (war nicht der Fall)
Dann habe ich alles zerlegt gem. youtube video, gereinigt und neu eingefettet. War aber auch wirklich schon sauber und überhaupt nicht verschmutzt. Dementsprechend hat auch das reinigen und fetten nichts gebracht. Führungsbuchsen laufen sehr leichtgängig. Was ich vergessen hab zu schreiben, ist, dass ich die Integra-Version habe, somit fällt das mit dem internen Seilzug flach. Hab aber kontrolliert ob es was bring den mech. Seilzug mehr zu spannen. Brachte auch keinen Erfolg. Somit bin ich glaub ich am Ende was ich mit meinen technischen Verständnis selber machen kann.

Mir ist dann gestern noch aufgefallen, dass wenn ich Die Stütze rasch nach dem einfahren wieder hoch fahre (innerhalb von etwa 2 Sekunden) sie rasch und auch bis zum Anschlag wieder raus fährt. Belasse ich sie länger als 2 Sekunden im eingefahrenen Zustand, dann kommt sie die letzten 2-3cm nicht mehr hoch. Man kann auch ein leichtes Zischen hören, wenn man die Stütze komplett einfährt, das ca. 3Sek andauert, als ob da irgendwo der Druck entweicht, den man durch dan Einfahren aufgebaut hat, und der dann fürs Ausfahren fehlt.
Das selbe gilt, wenn ich die Stütze nicht bis zum Anschlag einfahre, dann kommt sie auch immer ganz hoch, egal wie lange ich warte, irgendwas scheind da undicht zu sein.
Mir fehlt aber leider das technische Verständnis über die genaue Funktionsweise der Stütze um da den genauen Fehler zu finden...


----------



## bikebuster90 (21. Juni 2017)

in der sattelstütze ist nichts undicht, es baut sich lediglich ein überdruck beim einfahren im stützenrohr auf.
wenn die sattelstütze länger eingefahren bleibt, entweicht dieser überdruck.
beim ausfahren entsteht dann ein unterdruck.
was du noch versuchen kannst, ist in den unteren verschlussmechanismus ein loch zu bohren, dadurch baut sich kein über- bzw. unterdruck mehr auf und die sattelstütze lässt sich leichter einfahren & ausfahren.











sollte auch dies nicht helfen, ist der druck in der kartusche zu niedrig (kann man bei diesem modell nicht extern einstellen).
somit müsste dann die kartusche getauscht werden.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (26. August 2017)

Hallo,hätte auch mal eine Frage zur LEV.
Wenn ich bei eingefahrener Stütze,das bike am Sattel anhebe,hebt sich die Sattelstütze etwas an (etwa 1cm).
Fühlt sich an wie ein Unterdruck!?
Drücke ich auf den Sattel,geht sie dann wieder runter.
Ist das normal,oder was kann ich dagegen tuen?
Gruß Dieter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (26. August 2017)

@11motors kannst du was zu o.g. Problem sagen?
Mittlerweile kann ich sie schon,ohne betätigen des Hebels ganz ausziehen.
Danach fährt sie langsam wieder in ihre Ausgangsposition zurück.


----------



## Normansbike (26. August 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Hallo,hätte auch mal eine Frage zur LEV.
> Wenn ich bei eingefahrener Stütze,das bike am Sattel anhebe,hebt sich die Sattelstütze etwas an (etwa 1cm).
> Fühlt sich an wie ein Unterdruck!?
> Drücke ich auf den Sattel,geht sie dann wieder runter.
> ...


Eben nicht am Sattel ziehen!
Genau durch den von dir erkannten Unterdruck entsteht das Problem mit späterem absacken der Stütze im ausgefahrenen Zustand.


----------



## Normansbike (26. August 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> @11motors kannst du was zu o.g. Problem sagen?
> Mittlerweile kann ich sie schon,ohne betätigen des Hebels ganz ausziehen.
> Danach fährt sie langsam wieder in ihre Ausgangsposition zurück.


Stop! Noch paar mal und du kannst sie mir zur Wartung schicken...


----------



## Meister-Dieter (26. August 2017)

@Normansbike Das man ein bike mal am Sattel fasst um es zu tragen,oder umzusetzen ist doch normal.
Was soll ich nun,deiner Meinung nach machen?


----------



## SickEdit (26. August 2017)

Nur im ausgefahrenen Zustand hochheben. Eine Reverb (und vermutlich noch einige andere Stützen) zerstört man auf die gleiche Art


----------



## Rockside (26. August 2017)

Finger weg vom Sattel, wenn die Stütze eingefahren ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (27. August 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> @Normansbike Das man ein bike mal am Sattel fasst um es zu tragen,oder umzusetzen ist doch normal.
> Was soll ich nun,deiner Meinung nach machen?


Antwort


SickEdit schrieb:


> Nur im ausgefahrenen Zustand hochheben. Eine Reverb (und vermutlich noch einige andere Stützen) zerstört man auf die gleiche Art





Dirty Track schrieb:


> Finger weg vom Sattel, wenn die Stütze eingefahren ist.



Halt nur im ausgefahrenem Zustand am Sattel anheben oder sonst eine neue Stelle am Rahmen suchen zum anheben.


----------



## JoDeCologne (27. August 2017)

Genau durch das rausziehen und immer wieder Testen und weiter rausziehen, ist Defekt nun da und Service nun nötig.

Es steht in jeder Sattelstützenbeschreibung, dies nicht zu machen..

Hier nun nach 11Motors zu rufen?

..ich vermute jedoch, dass es sich bei dem Post um ironischen Spaß handelt


----------



## Meister-Dieter (27. August 2017)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> Genau durch das rausziehen und immer wieder Testen und weiter rausziehen, ist Defekt nun da und Service nun nötig.
> 
> Steht in jeder Sattelstützenbeschreibung, dass nicht zu machen..
> 
> Hier nun nach 11Motors zu rufen..


Beruhig dich mal wieder,dann ist ein Service jetzt eben nötig!
Ich werd hier keine Fragen mehr stellen,aber aus Fehlern lernt man nun mal!


----------



## Normansbike (28. August 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Beruhig dich mal wieder,dann ist ein Service jetzt eben nötig!
> Ich werd hier keine Fragen mehr stellen,aber aus Fehlern lernt man nun mal!


Solange sie nicht im ausgefederten Zustand und Belastung absackt musst du noch gar nichts machen. 
Fragen stellen ist erlaubt, doch muß man auch die Antwort akzeptieren.
Denke das hier der Ton mehr als sachlich geblieben ist...

GoodRide
Norman


----------



## 11motors (4. September 2017)

Hi Leute,

jetzt sind wir auch wieder zurück von der Eurobike. Wie hier schon alle richtig erwähnt haben, erhöht sich die Belastung der Dichtungen extremst, wenn am eingefahrenen Sattel gezogen wird. Perfekte und frische Dichtungen machen das schon eine Weile mit, irgendwann und durch schnelles Anheben gibt da aber jede auf. Noch ist das kein Grund zur Beunruhigung, aber das erhöht die Chance auf einen Kartuschenschaden. Solange die Stütze nicht im ausgefahrenen Zustand absackt, kann man das so weiterhin fahren. Sollte sie anfangen abzusacken, muss hier leider getauscht werden.


----------



## robbyram (16. Dezember 2017)

Anderer Ansatzpunkt:
Ich habe die Kind Shock Lev Integra und hatte das Problem, dass sie blockiert war.
Habe die Mechank am unteren Ende der Sattelstütze mit WD40 und Metalldorn einige Male bewegt und so wieder gängig gemacht. Anschließend noch ordendlich fetten, damit kein Dreck und Feuchtigkeit mehr an die Mechanik kommt. Ich habe Gabelfett benutzt.
Offensichtlich konnte das Ventil weder ausgelöst werden noch zurückfedern, was sich auch durch den schwergängigen Seilzughebel bemerbar machte.
Jetzt flutscht die Sattelstütze wieder leichtgängig rein und raus.
Es grüßt der Rob.


----------



## machineskull (2. Januar 2018)

Meine Kind Shock Cruxi 31.6 mm hängt auch wenn sie länger wie 30 sek. eingefahren war. Sie brauch dann einen Impuls oder ich muss kurz dran ziehen. Wenn sie mehrmals hintereinander ein-und ausgefahren wird läuft sie ohne Probleme. Die Stütze hat jetzt ca. 40km auf dem Buckel, also noch neu.


----------



## SickEdit (2. Januar 2018)

robbyram schrieb:


> Offensichtlich konnte das Ventil weder ausgelöst werden noch zurückfedern, was sich auch durch den schwergängigen Seilzughebel bemerbar machte.


Das selbe ist mir auch vor kurzem passiert. Nach 2 Jahren Gebrauch war die im Sattelrohr liegende Mechanik so schmutzig, dass sie blockiert hat. Ich denke speziell durch waschen lässt man oft Dreck durch den Rahmen laufen, der an den kleinen Hebeln hängen bleibt.


----------



## Normansbike (2. Januar 2018)

machineskull schrieb:


> Meine Kind Shock Cruxi 31.6 mm hängt auch wenn sie länger wie 30 sek. eingefahren war. Sie brauch dann einen Impuls oder ich muss kurz dran ziehen. Wenn sie mehrmals hintereinander ein-und ausgefahren wird läuft sie ohne Probleme. Die Stütze hat jetzt ca. 40km auf dem Buckel, also noch neu.


Wie stramm ist die Sattelklemme!?
Löse sie mal und probiere es dann nochmal!


----------



## machineskull (2. Januar 2018)

Ich hatte die Klemme vorhin komplett gelöst und probiert. Leider ohne Erfolg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (3. Januar 2018)

Hmm

Evt. Das Fett!?

Wohnst du du in der Nähe Bonn!? 
Dann schau ich sie mir gerne mal an.


----------



## machineskull (3. Januar 2018)

Danke für das Angebot. Leider wohne ich etwas weiter weg. Sollte ich die Stütze neu fetten? Welches Fett sollte ich dann benutzen?


----------



## sp00n82 (3. Januar 2018)

Jetzt wenn es kälter ist auf jeden Fall ein dünneres Fett. Im Sommer kommt man auch noch mit PM600 durch, aber im Winter wird das zu zähflüssig. Ich bin jetzt auch bei der Sattelstütze generell auf ein Federgabelfett (Slick Kick RSP) gewechselt.


----------



## Normansbike (3. Januar 2018)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Jetzt wenn es kälter ist auf jeden Fall ein dünneres Fett. Im Sommer kommt man auch noch mit PM600 durch, aber im Winter wird das zu zähflüssig. Ich bin jetzt auch bei der Sattelstütze generell auf ein Federgabelfett (Slick Kick RSP) gewechselt.


Jupp.
Ich selber nehme das Gabelfett von Rochshox / Sram.
Jedoch befülle ich die von mir gewarteten Stützen auch mit einem anderen Öl um das bekannte kalt/warm verklemmen zu verhindern.


----------



## sp00n82 (4. Januar 2018)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Jedoch befülle ich die von mir gewarteten Stützen auch mit einem anderen Öl um das bekannte kalt/warm verklemmen zu verhindern.


Das konnte ich mit einem Tipp hier im Forum beheben, indem man die Sattelstütze im wärmeren Haus ausgefahren lässt. Dann lässt sie sich eigentlich sofort wieder absenken, wenn man das Bike ins kalte bringt, und muss erst nicht warten, bis sich die Temperaturen angeglichen haben.


----------



## Normansbike (4. Januar 2018)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Das konnte ich mit einem Tipp hier im Forum beheben, indem man die Sattelstütze im wärmeren Haus ausgefahren lässt. Dann lässt sie sich eigentlich sofort wieder absenken, wenn man das Bike ins kalte bringt, und muss erst nicht warten, bis sich die Temperaturen angeglichen haben.


Es war bei mir der umgekehrte Fall und das wohl oft auch bei anderen.

Kommt man vom kalten ins warme geht nichts mehr. Daher sollte man die Stütze ca.1 cm eingefahren lassen.

Wie auch immer. Nachdem ich jetzt das für mich richtige Öl verwende gibt es da seit 2,5 Jahren so oder so keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## Tomster1979 (5. Januar 2018)

Moin zusammen .

Auch wenn mein Problem nicht 1:1 zum Thread passt , möchte ich hier mal nachfragen.
Bei meinem Canyon Exceed Neurad war auch eine Lev Si verbaut .

Nach der Montage und dem Einhängen des Zugs  ist es leider so , daß die Stütze sich ohne Betätigen der Remote mehrere cm komprimieren lässt . Beim Betätigen der Remote fährt sie ganz normal ein und aus .

Ist die neue Stütze schon defekt oder gibt es speziell was zu beachten ?

Gruß Tom


----------



## Normansbike (5. Januar 2018)

Tomster1979 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen .
> 
> Auch wenn mein Problem nicht 1:1 zum Thread passt , möchte ich hier mal nachfragen.
> Bei meinem Canyon Exceed Neurad war auch eine Lev Si verbaut .
> ...



Häng den Zug bitte nochmal aus und schau ob sie immer noch zusammen sackt!


----------



## Tomster1979 (5. Januar 2018)

Hab sie noch mal vom Zug getrennt , leider die gleiche Problematik . 
Der Hebel springt ohne Zug auch bis Anschlag nach oben , ist also nicht blockiert oder dergleichen..

Hab Canyon kontaktiert , bekomme eine zugeschickt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (5. Januar 2018)

Tomster1979 schrieb:


> Hab sie noch mal vom Zug getrennt , leider die gleiche Problematik .
> Der Hebel springt ohne Zug auch bis Anschlag nach oben , ist also nicht blockiert oder dergleichen..
> 
> Hab Canyon kontaktiert , bekomme eine zugeschickt


Jupp, die ist dann leider defekt... was heisst defekt, sie muß entlüftet werden was nicht ganz so einfach wäre...


----------



## SickEdit (5. Januar 2018)

Wenn ich dies Stütze zerlege um die untere Mechanik zu servicieren:

Mit welchem Drehmoment schraube ich die Kappe an die innere Führungsstange und die, an der der Seilzug angreift, wieder an? War original ziemlich fest, im KS Youtube Service Video redet der was von Handfest. Allerdings bleibt die Stütze so ~ 1mm höher stehen als vorher.

Und ist es aufgrund der Unterdruckthematik sinnvoll, die Stütze im ausgefahrenen Zustand zusammenzubauen bevor man die Bodenkappe hineinschraubt und die Luftkammer befüllt? bzw. eigentlich muss ich für diese Art von Service den Druck garnicht ablassen?


----------



## freebob (26. Januar 2018)

@11motors 
Ich hab seit ein paar Monaten eine Lev DX, funktioniert im Prinzip gut, hat aber von Anfang an eine seltsame Macke: Wenn ich das Rad nach einer Tour drinnen abstelle, ist es schon einige Male vorgekommen dass sich innerhalb kürzester Zeit der Remotehebel nicht mehr drücken lässt. Oder besser gesagt, lässt sich nur mit Gewalt drücken, man hört ein deutliches Klacken wenn der Mechanismus in der Stütze auslöst, danach funktioniert wieder alles als wär nichts gewesen.....  So fest wie man dann drücken muss, um sie wieder gängig zu kriegen, würde ich sagen dass es nur eine Frage der Zeit ist bis entweder der Zug innen oder außen reißt, oder sonstwas kaputtgeht. Was tun, zum Service schicken? Und wenn ja, ist das dann erledigt, oder muss ich damit rechnen dass das wie zB bei einer RS Reverb ein Dauerproblem wird?


----------



## Normansbike (26. Januar 2018)

freebob schrieb:


> @11motors
> Ich hab seit ein paar Monaten eine Lev DX, funktioniert im Prinzip gut, hat aber von Anfang an eine seltsame Macke: Wenn ich das Rad nach einer Tour drinnen abstelle, ist es schon einige Male vorgekommen dass sich innerhalb kürzester Zeit der Remotehebel nicht mehr drücken lässt. Oder besser gesagt, lässt sich nur mit Gewalt drücken, man hört ein deutliches Klacken wenn der Mechanismus in der Stütze auslöst, danach funktioniert wieder alles als wär nichts gewesen.....  So fest wie man dann drücken muss, um sie wieder gängig zu kriegen, würde ich sagen dass es nur eine Frage der Zeit ist bis entweder der Zug innen oder außen reißt, oder sonstwas kaputtgeht. Was tun, zum Service schicken? Und wenn ja, ist das dann erledigt, oder muss ich damit rechnen dass das wie zB bei einer RS Reverb ein Dauerproblem wird?


Hallo,

das ist Normal!

Was bedeutet normal, na halt bei der LEV...

Wenn du das Rad reinstellst solltest du die Stütze einen Zentimeter einfahren und alles wird normal gehen.
Grund ist die verschiedenen Wärmeausdehnungen der Materialien und des Öls was das Ventil klemmen lässt.

Gehé mal davon aus das sie nicht verschmutz ist, da du ja sagst es sei von anfang an und wenn du es reinstellst.!

Daher befülle Ich meine Stützen mit einem anderem Öl um dies zu verhindern.

Falls du in der Bonn wohnst kann ich sie mir gerne anschauen...

LG Norman


----------



## elschling (27. Januar 2018)

freebob schrieb:


> @11motors
> Ich hab seit ein paar Monaten eine Lev DX, funktioniert im Prinzip gut, hat aber von Anfang an eine seltsame Macke: Wenn ich das Rad nach einer Tour drinnen abstelle, ist es schon einige Male vorgekommen dass sich innerhalb kürzester Zeit der Remotehebel nicht mehr drücken lässt. Oder besser gesagt, lässt sich nur mit Gewalt drücken, man hört ein deutliches Klacken wenn der Mechanismus in der Stütze auslöst, danach funktioniert wieder alles als wär nichts gewesen.....  So fest wie man dann drücken muss, um sie wieder gängig zu kriegen, würde ich sagen dass es nur eine Frage der Zeit ist bis entweder der Zug innen oder außen reißt, oder sonstwas kaputtgeht. Was tun, zum Service schicken? Und wenn ja, ist das dann erledigt, oder muss ich damit rechnen dass das wie zB bei einer RS Reverb ein Dauerproblem wird?


Das gleiche Problem hatte ich heute morgen mit meiner LEV auch. Ich konnte den Hebel nicht mehr bewegen. Ich habe die Stütze deshalb ausgebaut und dann mit einem passenden Schrabendreher den Ventilhebel versucht zu bewegen, was allerdings sehr schwer ging. Letzendlich hat sich der Ventilhebel bewegt und ging dann wieder leichtgängig. Ohne Ausbauen, also nur mit dem Remotehebel hætte das aber nicht funktioniert. Da wäre die Leitung gerissen. Das Rad hatte ich nach einer Fahrt bei 5°C im Zimmer stehen. Vielleicht mögen die LEVs wirklch keine plötzlichenTemperaturunterschiede.


----------



## sp00n82 (28. Januar 2018)

@11motors Kleines Feedback, bei der LEV, die von euch aus dem (Garantie) Service zurückkam, war der interne Seilzug etwas zu locker gespannt, d.h. die Stütze ging nur sehr langsaaaaaam runter und wieder rauf. Der verbaute Seilzug ist auch ein relativ dünner Faden, dafür dann doppelt gelegt, der originale war da deutlich dicker. Der dünnere Seilzug kann auch schnell seitlich von dem Umlenkröllchen rutschen, zumindest bei einem der beiden war das eigentlich fast ständig der Fall. Unter Umständen kann der Seilzug dadurch schneller reißen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freebob (29. Januar 2018)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das ist Normal!
> 
> ...


Hab nochmal nachgeschaut, hab die Stütze doch schon ein Jahr. Passt dann auch, dass ich gleich zu Anfang schonmal das Problem hatte, gleiche Temperaturen wie jetzt.

Ich verstehe das Problem, aber "normal" ist das für mich nicht  Anscheinend sind ja auch nicht alle Stützen betroffen. Wäre für mich eigentlich ein Garantiefall, da die Stütze einen technischen Fehler hat.

Danke für das Angebot mal zwecks Ölwechsel vorbeizukommen. Komme zwar aus Köln, habe aber kein Auto und kann auch grad nicht biken (Knie kaputt). Generell würde ich das auch gern offiziell abwickeln, da ja noch Garantie besteht und die vor allem auch erhalten bleiben soll. Würde da auch ungern Geld und Aufwand reinstecken - bei nem 20,-€-Teil wär ich nicht pingelig, aber bei über 300,- erwarte ich schon, dass das gekaufte Teil funktioniert.

Sieht nicht so aus als würde sich @11motors hier melden, dann muss ich die wohl mal per Mail kontaktieren


----------



## elschling (29. Januar 2018)

Ich habe heute vom KS-Support die folgende Antwort bekommen: 
"dieses Problem tritt dann auf, wenn die Sattelstütze erwärmt wird, z.B. wenn man die Sattelstütze bei niedrigen Temperaturen benutzt und dann in einem wärmeren Raum lagert oder wenn direkte Sonneneinstrahlung länger auf die Sattelstütze einwirkt. Dadurch baut sich bei komplett ausgefahrener Sattelstütze ein Überdruck im Ölkreislauf auf, der das Ventil blockiert. 
Diesem Problem kann man entgegenwirken, indem man die Sattelstütze ca. 5mm von komplett ausgefahrener Position wieder einfährt."

Scheint also wirklich ein bekanntes Problem zu sein.


----------



## Normansbike (29. Januar 2018)

elschling schrieb:


> Ich habe heute vom KS-Support die folgende Antwort bekommen:
> "dieses Problem tritt dann auf, wenn die Sattelstütze erwärmt wird, z.B. wenn man die Sattelstütze bei niedrigen Temperaturen benutzt und dann in einem wärmeren Raum lagert oder wenn direkte Sonneneinstrahlung länger auf die Sattelstütze einwirkt. Dadurch baut sich bei komplett ausgefahrener Sattelstütze ein Überdruck im Ölkreislauf auf, der das Ventil blockiert.
> Diesem Problem kann man entgegenwirken, indem man die Sattelstütze ca. 5mm von komplett ausgefahrener Position wieder einfährt."
> 
> Scheint also wirklich ein bekanntes Problem zu sein.


Sag ich ja


----------



## freebob (30. Januar 2018)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Sag ich ja


Und ich habs dir auch geglaubt  Ich wundere mich nur ziemlich über die Antwort von Kindshock, "Diesem Problem kann man entgegenwirken, indem man die Sattelstütze ca. 5mm von komplett ausgefahrener Position wieder einfährt" Ich finde da machen die es sich ganz schön einfach. Klar, wäre kein Aufwand die Stütze beim Abstellen einzufahren, wird man nur früher oder später mal vergessen. Ständig muss man Sorge haben dass das Ventil doch mal wieder klemmt. Beim nächsten Klemmer reißt dann vielleicht doch mal der innere Zug, oder das Ventil geht endgültig kaputt. Heißt es dann "Garantie kann nicht gewährleistet werden, Anwendungsfehler, Stütze muss bei bestimmten Temperaturen nach Benutzung 5mm eingefahren werden...."?  Was ist mit "wenn direkte Sonneneinstrahlung länger auf die Sattelstütze einwirkt"? Wenn ich mit voll ausgefahrener Stütze in praller Sonne einen längeren Anstieg habe - klemmt die Stütze dann wenn ich oben angekommen bin? Muss ich immer Kühlakkus mitnehmen damit die Stütze im Notfall gekühlt werden kann? Soll ich nur im Frühling und Herbst fahren damit ich keine Probleme bekomme? Kann doch alles nicht sein....


----------



## Normansbike (30. Januar 2018)

freebob schrieb:


> Und ich habs dir auch geglaubt  Ich wundere mich nur ziemlich über die Antwort von Kindshock, "Diesem Problem kann man entgegenwirken, indem man die Sattelstütze ca. 5mm von komplett ausgefahrener Position wieder einfährt" Ich finde da machen die es sich ganz schön einfach. Klar, wäre kein Aufwand die Stütze beim Abstellen einzufahren, wird man nur früher oder später mal vergessen. Ständig muss man Sorge haben dass das Ventil doch mal wieder klemmt. Beim nächsten Klemmer reißt dann vielleicht doch mal der innere Zug, oder das Ventil geht endgültig kaputt. Heißt es dann "Garantie kann nicht gewährleistet werden, Anwendungsfehler, Stütze muss bei bestimmten Temperaturen nach Benutzung 5mm eingefahren werden...."?  Was ist mit "wenn direkte Sonneneinstrahlung länger auf die Sattelstütze einwirkt"? Wenn ich mit voll ausgefahrener Stütze in praller Sonne einen längeren Anstieg habe - klemmt die Stütze dann wenn ich oben angekommen bin? Muss ich immer Kühlakkus mitnehmen damit die Stütze im Notfall gekühlt werden kann? Soll ich nur im Frühling und Herbst fahren damit ich keine Probleme bekomme? Kann doch alles nicht sein....


Wenn die Garantie vorbei ist kommst du zu mir...!
LG
Norman


----------



## Normansbike (30. Januar 2018)

Das,Problem liegt im Konstrukt der Ventilöffnung.
Soll bedeuten, das wenn das Öl sich in der Kammer durch Wärme ausdehnt und man versucht das Ventil zu öffnen, kann dieses (Ventil) sich nicht bewegen da es das Öl komprimieren müsste. Ob viel oder wenig spielt dann keine Rolle da sich Flüssigkeiten halt nicht komprimieren lassen. Das Ventil müsste sich zur Seite öffnen lassen und alles wäre gut...


----------



## Hammer-Ali (31. Januar 2018)

Bei meiner 272 Integra klemmt das Ventil auch ab und an, was jedesmal ne nervige Demontage der Stütze bedeutet und ein Rumgefummel mit nem Schraubenzieher am Auslösemechanismus, bis das Ventil sich wieder löst. Über den Bowdenzug geht da jedenfalls nichts mehr, den würde ich nur zerreißen. Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe vermeide ich dies indem ich sie nicht gänzlich ausgefahren abstelle, oder wie oder was?


----------



## freebob (31. Januar 2018)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe vermeide ich dies indem ich sie nicht gänzlich ausgefahren abstelle, oder wie oder was?


Glaube ja, oder Ölwechsel Wobei ich mich frage was anderes Öl bringen soll, wenn es um Überdruck geht, oder gibt es Öl dass sich merklich weniger bei Wärme ausdehnt? Aber ich halt mich lieber zurück mit meinem Schrauberhalbwissen  Hab 11motors noch nicht kontaktiert, wollte eigentlich mal hören was die dazu sagen. Wenn das Problem bekannt ist, werden die ja vielleicht eine zufriedenstellende Lösung haben.

Gibt es eigentlich (bezahlbare) Variostützen die keine typische eigene Macke haben? Hab nach zweimal defekter Reverb genug gehabt, und bin deswegen eigentlich zur KS gewechselt, weil ich dachte die macht keine Zicken...


----------



## Normansbike (31. Januar 2018)

freebob schrieb:


> Glaube ja, oder Ölwechsel Wobei ich mich frage was anderes Öl bringen soll, wenn es um Überdruck geht, oder gibt es Öl dass sich merklich weniger bei Wärme ausdehnt? Aber ich halt mich lieber zurück mit meinem Schrauberhalbwissen  Hab 11motors noch nicht kontaktiert, wollte eigentlich mal hören was die dazu sagen. Wenn das Problem bekannt ist, werden die ja vielleicht eine zufriedenstellende Lösung haben.
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich (bezahlbare) Variostützen die keine typische eigene Macke haben? Hab nach zweimal defekter Reverb genug gehabt, und bin deswegen eigentlich zur KS gewechselt, weil ich dachte die macht keine Zicken...



Öle können sich verschieden ausdehnen. Zum Beispiel Automatiköl dehnt sich extrem aus...

Die LEV ist schon sehr gut. Habe mit der RS viel mehr Probleme...und die Wartung ist wesentlich unangenehmer.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (31. Januar 2018)

freebob schrieb:


> Glaube ja, oder Ölwechsel Wobei ich mich frage was anderes Öl bringen soll, wenn es um Überdruck geht, oder gibt es Öl dass sich merklich weniger bei Wärme ausdehnt? Aber ich halt mich lieber zurück mit meinem Schrauberhalbwissen  Hab 11motors noch nicht kontaktiert, wollte eigentlich mal hören was die dazu sagen. Wenn das Problem bekannt ist, werden die ja vielleicht eine zufriedenstellende Lösung haben.
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich (bezahlbare) Variostützen die keine typische eigene Macke haben? Hab nach zweimal defekter Reverb genug gehabt, und bin deswegen eigentlich zur KS gewechselt, weil ich dachte die macht keine Zicken...


Bei der 272 gestaltet sich ein Ölwechsel nicht so einfach, da es sich um ein geschlossenes System handelt. Da ich nicht den Luftdruck verändern kann ohne da was umzubauen wird es mit dem Ölwechsel vermutlich auch nicht so einfach klappen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammer-Ali (31. Januar 2018)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Öle können sich verschieden ausdehnen. Zum Beispiel Automatiköl dehnt sich extrem aus...
> 
> Die LEV ist schon sehr gut. Habe mit der RS viel mehr Probleme...und die Wartung ist wesentlich unangenehmer.


Aber was willste bei her 272 Integra groß warten?


----------



## sp00n82 (31. Januar 2018)

Nach dem Service bei @11motors hab ich auch noch einen Zettel mit Nutzungshinweisen erhalten, wo das mit dem 5mm eingefahren auch drauf steht. Versehen noch mit den Fußnoten "Bei Nichtbeachtung kann es zu Funktionsbeeinträchtigungen, Kartuschenschaden" und bei der direkten Sonneinstrahlung auch noch zu einer "Beschädigung des internen Seilzugs führen". 

Interessanterweise hatte ich dieses Problem von kalt zu warm bisher noch gar nicht. Nur von warm zu kalt.


----------



## freebob (31. Januar 2018)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Nach dem Service bei @11motors hab ich auch noch einen Zettel mit Nutzungshinweisen erhalten, wo das mit dem 5mm eingefahren auch drauf steht. Versehen noch mit den Fußnoten "Bei Nichtbeachtung kann es zu Funktionsbeeinträchtigungen, Kartuschenschaden" und bei der direkten Sonneinstrahlung auch noch zu einer "Beschädigung des internen Seilzugs führen".


Steht da auch was davon, dass dadurch entstehende Schäden die Garantie nicht gewährt wird, wenn man sich nicht an diese "Gebrauchsanleitung" hält? Klingt fast so... Das fänd ich höflich gesagt ganz schön dreist


----------



## sp00n82 (31. Januar 2018)

freebob schrieb:


> Steht da auch was davon, dass dadurch entstehende Schäden die Garantie nicht gewährt wird, wenn man sich nicht an diese "Gebrauchsanleitung" hält? Klingt fast so... Das fänd ich höflich gesagt ganz schön dreist


Nö.


----------



## Normansbike (31. Januar 2018)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Aber was willste bei her 272 Integra groß warten?


Sorry, hatte nicht gelesen das es die 272 ist.


----------



## Rockside (31. Januar 2018)

Witzigerweise wird die LEV volleingefahren im Karton ausgeliefert, Dann zu schreiben, daß man die nicht länger so lagern soll, ist schon sehr merkwürdig.


----------



## WerRastetRostet (7. Februar 2018)

Ich hab das gegenteilige Problem. Nachdem die Sattelstütze am Anfang auch ein wenig schwergängig war, hab ich sie nach jeder Fahrt gereinigt und mit Siliconspray eingesprüht.
Gestern leis sich der Hebel dann kaum noch bewegen und ich hab nochmal ein wenig Siliconspray im Hebel und an der Stütze benutzt. Der Hebel lies sich immer noch sehr schwer bewegen aber die Sattelstütze funktionierte. 
Seit heute arretiert die Stütze nicht mehr. Sobald ich ein bisschen Gewicht auf den Sattel bringe, fährt die Stütze nach unten. Wenn ich aufstehe dann wieder nach oben. 
Da ich heute wohl nicht mehr dazu komme die Stütze auszubauen oder den Support bei Canyon zu kontaktieren wollt ich hier mal fragen ob jemand Tipps hat, wie man das reparieren kann?
Ich bin mit dem Siliconspray recht sparsam umgegangen und hab nur die Stütze und Dichtung kurz eingesprüht und dann mit einem Lappen abgerieben.


----------



## sp00n82 (7. Februar 2018)

Vielleicht hängt das Kabel im Bowdenzug irgendwo und ist dadurch dauerhaft zu kurz und aktiviert somit den Auslösemechanismus.


----------



## Rockside (7. Februar 2018)

Wenn Du Pech hast, dann wurde irgendwas innen am Arretiermechanismus silikonisiert, der dann etwas durchrutscht.

Vielleicht gibt sich das mit der Zeit wieder, wenn sich das Silikon mit der Zeit wieder abrubbelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WerRastetRostet (7. Februar 2018)

Gerade gelesen, das es ein Temperaturproblem sein kann. Daher hab ich nochmal nachgeschaut, und jetzt bei Zimmertemperatur funktioniert die Stütze wieder. Habe sie jetzt leicht eingefahren und hoffe, das sie morgen auch noch funktioniert.
Was mich ein wenig verwundert, denn ich bin den ganzen Winter bei Temperaturen unter dem Gefrierpunkt gefahren und habe bisher keine Probleme gehabt.
Vll doch das Siliconspray in Verbindung mit den niedrigen Temperaturen? Aber wieso klemmt der Hebel dann? Werde morgen mal den Canyon support kontaktieren.


----------



## Rockside (7. Februar 2018)

Du hast hoffentlich drauf geachtet, daß die Kabelführung zum Hebel und zur Stütze möglichst mit wenig Bogenwinkel verläuft?

Wenn Du die LEV mit externem Anschluss hast, könntest Du auch mal unter die Abdeckplatte schauen, ob der Seilzug richtigherum nach Anleitung eingehängt wurde, eventuell auch mal Fett reingeben.


----------



## WerRastetRostet (7. Februar 2018)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Du hast hoffentlich drauf geachtet, daß die Kabelführung zum Hebel und zur Stütze möglichst mit wenig Bogenwinkel verläuft?



Die Plastik-Kabelführung oben am Rahmen ist nach ein paar Wochen abgefallen, so dass das Kabel jetzt in einem größeren Bogen verläuft.
Kann es daran liegen? Werd ich morgen dann auch mal erwähnen, da nahezu alle Kabelführungen schon lose sind bzw. nie richtig gehalten haben.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (7. Februar 2018)

WerRastetRostet schrieb:


> Die Plastik-Kabelführung am Rahmen oben ist nach ein paar Wochen abgefallen, so dass das Kabel jetzt in einem größeren Bogen verläuft.
> Kann es daran liegen? Werd ich morgen dann auch mal erwähnen, da nahezu alle schon lose sind bzw. nie richtig gehalten haben.


Unwahrscheinlich. 
Das sorgt ja nur dafür daß der Bowdenzug weniger klappert bzw. nicht im Weg ist.


----------



## Rockside (7. Februar 2018)

Die Kabelführungen am Rahmen wären aus meiner Sicht eigentlich egal, wenn der Zug mit möglichst wenig Winkel, besser gerade an der LEV und am Hebel hängt.

Vorrausgesetzt Du meinst auch die Kabelführung am Rahmen auf der Strecke zwischen Hebel und der LEV.


----------



## WerRastetRostet (8. Februar 2018)

Hab mal ein Bild gemacht um das Ganze zu veranschaulichen.
https://i.imgur.com/Pf55sVJ.jpg

EDIT: Der Kundendienst von Canyon hat mir gesagt, das es wohl normal sei und die Variostützen Probleme bei Kälte haben.
Der Kundendienstmitarbeiter meinte auf Nachfrage, dass es auch möglich ist die Stütze manuell zu "entlüften". Oder ich kann sie einschicken, da ich 2 Jahre Gewährleistung von RockShox habe (ist zwar eine LV Stütze aber Schwamm drüber).
Jetzt habe ich heute noch eine Runde gedreht und beim leichtesten Anstieg sackt die Stütze ab. Das bedeutet, das ich wohl eine seperate non-vario Sattelstütze für den Winter kaufen muss. Das ist zwar nicht besonders teuer aber ich habe echt gedacht, das Canyon höhere Qualität verbaut.

Daher, wo wir gerade mal dabei sind, gibt es noch andere Bauteile die unter dem Gefrierpunkt Probleme machen?

PS: Allerdings bekomm ich neue Zugführungen zugeschickt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_GruE (8. Februar 2018)

Hi, vielleicht kann mir ja hier jemand helfen. Ich habe eine KS Lev 150mm bekommen welche eine neue Katusche samt service erhalten hat. Leider fährt sie nur sehr langsam aus ca. 5-7sec für die 150mm. Mit 220Psi aufgepumpt . Hat da jemand eine Idee zu?


----------



## sp00n82 (9. Februar 2018)

Der_GruE schrieb:


> Hi, vielleicht kann mir ja hier jemand helfen. Ich habe eine KS Lev 150mm bekommen welche eine neue Katusche samt service erhalten hat. Leider fährt sie nur sehr langsam aus ca. 5-7sec für die 150mm. Mit 220Psi aufgepumpt . Hat da jemand eine Idee zu?


Bei mir war das interne Kabel ca. 1-1,5mm zu lang, als sie aus dem Service zurück kam. Mit genau dem gleichen Effekt (siehe hier).
Da ich auf einen kompletten Wechsel des Seilzugs keine Lust hatte, habe ich unten am Aktivator einfach ein Stückchen dicken Kabelbinder drangeklebt. Damit stimmt dann die Länge wieder und die Stütze fährt superschnell aus.

Wenn das bei dir auch der Fall ist, dann finde ich das schon etwas bedenklich hinsichtlich der Qualitätskontrolle...


----------



## Der_GruE (9. Februar 2018)

Danke  war das Problem.  Qualitätskontrolle naja


----------



## sp00n82 (10. Februar 2018)

Der_GruE schrieb:


> Danke  war das Problem.  Qualitätskontrolle naja


Das macht mich jetzt schon ein wenig nachdenklich.
Ist denn dein interner Seilzug ein "normaler" gewesen? Bei mir war das ein relativ dünner, dafür aber doppelt gelegter.


----------



## Der_GruE (10. Februar 2018)

War normal nicht doppelt. Schade das das durch die Qualitätskontrolle geht. Da kann ich das das nächste mal auch selber machen.


----------



## Normansbike (10. Februar 2018)

Wo gehobelt wird fallen Späne!


Der_GruE schrieb:


> War normal nicht doppelt. Schade das das durch die Qualitätskontrolle geht. Da kann ich das das nächste mal auch selber machen.



Wenn ich die Lev mit anderen vergleiche ist die Qualitätskontrolle schon in Ordnung.


----------



## Der_GruE (10. Februar 2018)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Wo gehobelt wird fallen Späne!


Stimmt. Aber die Ausfahrgeschwindigkeit ist ja auch schwer zu kontrollieren. Ist halt nur ärgerlich wenn dann gar keine Ahnung hat um es kurz selber zu beheben.


----------



## QEN720 (1. März 2018)

Meine Lev DX 125 spinnt völlig temperaturabhängig. Draußen bei aktuell -3Grad geht sie, drinnen bei ca 20Grad klemmt sie. Die Nutzungshinweise hab ich gerade gelesen und die sagen mir: Das Teil hat einen ganz klaren Konstruktionsfehler. Nutzt nur nix drüber zu schimpfen, ich werde es heut abend ausprobieren.  

Hallo Normansbike,  welches Öl verwendest Du für den Service ?


----------



## Normansbike (1. März 2018)

QEN720 schrieb:


> Meine Lev DX 125 spinnt völlig temperaturabhängig. Draußen bei aktuell -3Grad geht sie, drinnen bei ca 20Grad klemmt sie. Die Nutzungshinweise hab ich gerade gelesen und die sagen mir: Das Teil hat einen ganz klaren Konstruktionsfehler. Nutzt nur nix drüber zu schimpfen, ich werde es heut abend ausprobieren.
> 
> Hallo Normansbike,  welches Öl verwendest Du für den Service ?


Antwort auf PN!


----------



## QEN720 (2. März 2018)

Danke an 
*sp00n82*
für die Nutzungshinweise von KS auf Seite 6. 

Unglaublich, aber mit deren Beachtung funktioniert meine LEV DX 125 einwandfrei bei den aktuellen Temperaturunterschieden draußen/drinnen von ca 20°. 
Das Spiel des dazugehörigen Bowdenzuges war durch die Temperaturunterschiede noch anzupassen.
Weiterhin viel Spaß und Gesundheit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 426974 (5. März 2018)

Servus, ich werf meine Frage auch noch dazu:

Meine erste Vario bei dem neu gekauften gebraucht Bike ist eine LEV 125 31,6mm. Diese ist BJ 2013/2014 und hat noch keinen Service bekommen.
Mir ist aufgefallen das sich nach ein paar Mal Betätigen ein schwarzer Ringel aus Fett bildet.
Ich will den oberen Dichtungsring mit diesem hier auswechseln:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/K...0-LEV-DX-p42856/schwarz-30-9-31-6-mm-o206681/

Als Fett habe ich noch Manitou Gabelfett. Kann ich das sorglos verwenden?
Alternativ wäre noch Liqui Moly 3406 LM 50 Litho HT (Wälzlagerfett) vorhanden, das ich bei meiner Motocross verwende.

Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## sp00n82 (5. März 2018)

Je kälter es draußen ist, und je zäher das Fett ist, desto langsamer fährt die Stütze aus.
Im Winter also möglichst dünnflüssiges Fett verwenden, Gabelfett ist da schonmal gut. Natürlich wird das dann bei Schlammbeschuss und Reinigung auch wieder leichter ausgewaschen als so ein schönes zähes wasserbeständiges Fett. Im Sommer geht es aber auch mit dem zähen PM600 noch ausreichend schnell.

Dein Liquid Moly scheint ja lithiumverseift zu sein. In den Gabeldiskussionen wurde immer mal wieder vor solchen Fetten gewarnt ("kein lithiumverseiftes Fett verwenden!"), allerdings konnte mir bisher noch keiner erklären, warum eigentlich. Vielleicht auch einfach nur, weil die in der Regel zähflüssiger als spezielle Gabelfette sind, und mit der Zeit wurde das so eine Urban Legend wie das böse böse 0,2% Restammoniak im Latexanteil von der Dichtmilch ("löst die Karkasse auf!").
Ich wollts aber nur mal erwähnt haben.


----------



## Deleted 426974 (5. März 2018)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Je kälter es draußen ist, und je zäher das Fett ist, desto langsamer fährt die Stütze aus.
> Im Winter also möglichst dünnflüssiges Fett verwenden, Gabelfett ist da schonmal gut. Natürlich wird das dann bei Schlammbeschuss und Reinigung auch wieder leichter ausgewaschen als so ein schönes zähes wasserbeständiges Fett. Im Sommer geht es aber auch mit dem zähen PM600 noch ausreichend schnell.
> 
> Dein Liquid Moly scheint ja lithiumverseift zu sein. In den Gabeldiskussionen wurde immer mal wieder vor solchen Fetten gewarnt ("kein lithiumverseiftes Fett verwenden!"), allerdings konnte mir bisher noch keiner erklären, warum eigentlich. Vielleicht auch einfach nur, weil die in der Regel zähflüssiger als spezielle Gabelfette sind, und mit der Zeit wurde das so eine Urban Legend wie das böse böse 0,2% Restammoniak im Latexanteil von der Dichtmilch ("löst die Karkasse auf!").
> Ich wollts aber nur mal erwähnt haben.



Laut dem Fox Mitarbeiter ist da was Wahres dran. Er sagte auch das lithiumverseiftes die Bauteile angreift.
Ich nehme auch an, dass es sich da um die Beschichtung handelt, und nicht um Dichtungsringe etc, die überall in Wälzlagern etc verwendet werden.
Kind Shock sagte sie verwenden das Slick Honey. Laut dem Datenblatt ist dort der Verdicker Kalzium.
https://www.buzzysusa.com/docs/SDS-Slick-Honey-2015.pdf

Danke für den Tipp! In dem Fall kauf ich gleich das Honey Slick dazu


----------



## sp00n82 (5. März 2018)

Wenn du schon ein Gabelfett hast, dann brauchst du nicht unbedingt auch noch Slick Honey dazu. Sofern es auch ein so schön dünnflüssiges ist. Ich hab da das RSP Slick Kick für Gabel, Dämpfer und Variostütze.


----------



## Normansbike (5. März 2018)

Nehme ich auch!


----------



## Starcraft (18. Mai 2018)

@11motors

Ich habe eine Lev Integra. Diese ist ca. ein halbes Jahr alt, eingefahren aber sie hat das scheinbar typische Problem. Wenn Sie eingefahren ist hängt sie fest, sodass ich in 90 Prozent der Fälle per kleinem "klapps" auf den Sattel die Stütze wieder lösen muss. 
Ich denke, es geht sicher schneller diese direkt zu euch zu senden, anstatt die Stütze erst zu Bikecomponents zu schicken?

Wie läuft das ab?

Liebe Grüße,

Fabian


----------



## Grashalm (25. Juni 2018)

11motors schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> achtet einfach darauf, dass ihr die Stütze beim Abstellen vom Radl immer in der ausgefahren Stellung habt. Wenn Sie immer eingepresst ist, kann sie öfters mal haken. Das ist bei der Reverb noch ein größeres Problem, da sie hier Luft zieht und die Kartusche zerstört. Ansonsten unbedingt auf die 6NM Drehmoment an der Sattelklemme achten, das ist wahrscheinlich der häufigste Fehler.
> 
> Zum Thema Hebel: Alle Kandidaten mit 1-fach Antrieb können ja mal die Southpaw ausprobieren. http://11motors.de/produkt/ks-southpaw/
> ...


Warum steht eigentlich nichts davon im User Manual?


----------



## Normansbike (25. Juni 2018)

Grashalm schrieb:


> Warum steht eigentlich nichts davon im User Manual?


Weil es ja im Neuzustand nicht vorkommt...


----------



## sp00n82 (15. Juli 2018)

Hm, 6 Monate nach dem Service von @11motors, bei dem wohl auch die Kartusche getauscht wurde, sinkt meine LEV jetzt ca. 1cm beim Draufsetzen ein, nachdem sie in den zwei Jahren zuvor lediglich Spiel in der Rotationsachse entwickelt hatte.
Noch dazu dann das bereits vorher angesprochene zu lange und bindfadendünne interene Kabel (das ich mittlerweile ausgetauscht habe), und Riefen haben sich inzwischen auch schon wieder entwickelt. Also im Prinzip die zwei Jahre zuvor im Schnelldurchlauf auf 6 Monate komprimiert, nur dass ein kleineres Problem (Rotationsspiel) gegen ein größeres (Einsinken) getauscht wurde. Zufrieden bin ich damit jetzt nicht wirklich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herpla (27. August 2018)

herpla schrieb:


> Hallo Normansbike hast du da schon etwas machen können?





Normansbike schrieb:


> Jaein...
> 
> Da ich mich gerade Häuslich in der Baupfhase befand hatte ich keine Zeit mehr...
> Habe eine mit Bohrung und bin dann gerade am Ventil hängen geblieben...
> Dauert also noch was...



Ist nun doch einige Zeit vergangen, hast du da schon etwas gemacht??
würde mich sehr interessieren. Bei 27,2mm Sattelstützen gibt es halt kaum eine Wahl.


----------



## Normansbike (28. August 2018)

herpla schrieb:


> Ist nun doch einige Zeit vergangen, hast du da schon etwas gemacht??
> würde mich sehr interessieren. Bei 27,2mm Sattelstützen gibt es halt kaum eine Wahl.



Werde diesen Winter damit weitermachen, wenn Gott will und endlich der Dachboden fertig wird...


----------



## phlek (12. September 2018)

Ich hoffe, ich darf den Thread mal heraus kramen:
Habe noch eine "alte" Kind Shock LEV SI. Ist das normal, dass man die ohne Betätigen des Hebels herausziehen kann? Ist mir jetzt auf dem Trail aufgefallen... meine Fox Transfer lässt sowas nicht zu.


----------



## Normansbike (12. September 2018)

phlek schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, ich darf den Thread mal heraus kramen:
> Habe noch eine "alte" Kind Shock LEV SI. Ist das normal, dass man die ohne Betätigen des Hebels herausziehen kann? Ist mir jetzt auf dem Trail aufgefallen... meine Fox Transfer lässt sowas nicht zu.


Ja,

solltest das aber lassen, sonst könnte Luft in die Ölkammer geraten und sie sackt ab.


----------



## coaby (16. September 2018)

Überlege ob ich mir eine Lev DX kaufe, da die Reverb hinüber ist. Kann man bei der Stütze einen Komplettservice (auch Öl) selbst durchführen? Bei der Reverb fand ich das schon eher nicht ganz so einfach.


----------



## Soulslide (9. Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich hatte ein Problem mit meiner Lev Si und wollte fitte Kartusche öffnen. Jetzt habe ich ein kleines Problem beim Öffnen des Verschlusses an der Kartusche. Vielleicht weiss jemand von euch ja weiter.

Hab mich mal selber an meine Sattelstütze getraut und jetzt ist mir das ganze Öl ausgelaufen. Würde die Kartusche gerne öffnen und wieder neus 5WT Öl einfüllen. Leider bkommen ich den Verschlussring nicht auf. Ich habe das Gefühl das die Verschraubung mit einer kleinen Madenschraube gesichert ist. Kann mir jemand sagen wofür dieses Loch bei der Lev Si ist. Sitzt hier eine Madenschraube drin oder kann ich den Verschlussring so öffnen.

Danke im Vorfeld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulslide (10. Oktober 2018)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Sitzt hier eine Madenschraube drin oder kann ich den Verschlussring so öffnen.


Ich zitiere mal meine eigenen Beitrag. Habe mir das ganze mal unter der Lupe angeschaut.

Die Hülse geht bestimmt 2mm in den Verschlussstopfen / Ring hinein.

Die Hülse läßt sich auch nicht drehen.
Ich denke das sie eingeschlagen wurde und als Einmalsicherung für den Verschlussring dient. Das würde bedeuten, dass man diesen nicht mehr so leicht öffnen kann wie früher.
Man könnte falls die Garantie erlischt diese einfach 1mm tief ausbohren, so dass der Stift nur noch im Inneren Verschussstopfen sitzt. Diesen kann man dann wieder mit dem richtigen Werkzeug öffnen. Anschließend die Kartusche warten und wieder verschließen. Falls man den Verschluss wieder sichern möchte müsste man ein 2 oder 3mm Gewinde einschneiden und mit einer Madenschraube sichern.

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass KS den Splint (eingeschlagen) als Sicherung eingebaut hat damit man die Kartusche nicht so ohne weiteres warten kann.
Kann mir jemand meine Vermutung bestätigen. Das ganze gilt z.Z. nur für die LEV SI. Nur diese Stütze hat laut Explosionszeichnung dieses Loch.

Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar.
Gruß
Sou


----------



## Normansbike (10. Oktober 2018)

Verwendet einen Linksdrall und zieht ihn damit heraus.
Oder wie oben beschrieben vorsichtig ausbohren.
Den Ring braucht Ihr nicht mehr sichern, wenn doch dann nur leichtes Loc.


----------



## Soulslide (10. Oktober 2018)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Verwendet einen Linksdrall und zieht ihn damit heraus.
> Oder wie oben beschrieben vorsichtig ausbohren.
> Den Ring braucht Ihr nicht mehr sichern, wenn doch dann nur leichtes Loc.


Danke für deine Antwort. Hast du es schon mal gemacht. Kennst du die Sicherung welche ich beschrieben habe.
Ist es wirklich ein Splint oder doch erine Madenschraube? Das sind halt die Fragen welche ich gerne beantwortet wüßte.
Werde es demnächst mit deinem Vorschlag (Lingsdrall) versuchen. Denke das es sichdabei um eine Art Linksbohrer handelt, welcher kurz eingedreht wird und man dadurch den Splint, falls es wirklich einer ist rausziehen kann.


----------



## Soulslide (11. Oktober 2018)

Habe gerade in einem englischsprachigen Forum etwas neues gehört. Es handelt sich wirklich um einen Pin der genau das verhindern soll das man die Kartusche selbst wartet. Außerdem natürlich auch das lösen der Verschraubung sichern soll. Die aktuelle LEV Integra hat bereits auch schon diesen Pin. 
Hier der Kommentar aus dem anderen Forum:
It also helps prevent that cap from unthreading which happens sometimes. I came across this on a LEV integra as well. If it’s under warranty, send it in. If it’s past warranty and your only other option is to buy a replacement cartridge anyway, there is a way to open it if you feel like trying.

You’ll need to get a small drill and drill through that pin. Once it’s gone, you’ll be able to open the end cap. The hole you create will be beyond the o-ring so it won’t interfere with the seal. Obviously this voids warranty so I would only recommend this if you’re past warranty and you’ve got nothing to lose.

It looks like the damper shaft has already been removed in that photo. Did it unthread somehow or snap? If it snapped, you’ll need to buy a new cartridge anyway.

Good luck and let us know what happens.


----------



## Normansbike (11. Oktober 2018)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Habe gerade in einem englischsprachigen Forum etwas neues gehört. Es handelt sich wirklich um einen Pin der genau das verhindern soll das man die Kartusche selbst wartet. Außerdem natürlich auch das lösen der Verschraubung sichern soll. Die aktuelle LEV Integra hat bereits auch schon diesen Pin.
> Hier der Kommentar aus dem anderen Forum:
> It also helps prevent that cap from unthreading which happens sometimes. I came across this on a LEV integra as well. If it’s under warranty, send it in. If it’s past warranty and your only other option is to buy a replacement cartridge anyway, there is a way to open it if you feel like trying.
> 
> ...


Mit einem Linksdrall heraus ziehen...
Ist keine Madenschraube sonder eine Hülse!


----------



## Soulslide (11. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe auf der Arbeit kleine linksbohrer Sätze gefunden hoffe dass diese klein genug sind.  Ansonsten hätte ich mit einem M1 Gewindebohrer ein Gewinde hinein geschnitten und mit der kleinen M1 Schraube den Stift herausgezogen.
Gebe Euch Bescheid sobald ich mehr weiß.


----------



## Saci (23. Oktober 2018)

Hey, meine Integra 150 sinkt seit neustem so 2cm ab - selbst dran traue ich mich nicht so wirklich - und der Service von 11motors scheint ja auch nicht gerade der beste/zuverlässigste zu sein.. gibts da noch Alternativen wohin man die Stütze geben kann?


----------



## Soulslide (23. Oktober 2018)

Saci schrieb:


> und der Service von 11motors scheint ja auch nicht gerade der beste/zuverlässigste zu sein..


Wieso hast du da schlechte Dinge rüber gehört?  Wie alt ist deine Stütze den.  
Denke das du es bei 11Motors versuchen solltest wenn du nicht selber dran willst.  Was ich so gelesen habe, machen die einen super job.


----------



## Saci (24. Oktober 2018)

Hab hier den Threat so überflogen und da waren durchaus einige kritische/unzufriedene Stimmen zu hören.. aber scheint ja auch keine Alternative zu geben - die Stütze ist aus einem Gebrauchtrad - sollte aber Baujahr 2016 sein und hat bis vor ca. 1 Monat auch echt top funktioniert.

Service inkl. Kartuschenwechsel sind 109€ (http://11motors.de/ks-preisliste/).. muss man wohl durch


----------



## Jojo10 (28. Oktober 2018)

Hallo LEV Experten

Meine LEV SI fährt nach jetzt 5 Wochen (Canyon Neurad) nicht mehr ganz raus.
Man hört beim Ausfahren den Anschlag nicht mehr und man kann sie mit der Hand noch 3mm raus ziehen. Die sackt aber nicht weg. Sie erreicht nur die ganz ausgefahrene Position nicht mehr ganz.
Falls das eine Kleinigkeit ist, würde ich auf Garantiereparatur verzichten.
Hab schon eine Specialized repariert, eine Reverb wiederbelebt und kann meine Vecnum mit verbundenen Augen komplett zerlegen und wieder zusammenbauen. Ist die LEV eine Herausforderung?

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulslide (29. Oktober 2018)

Meinl Lev Si kam letzte Woche aus der Reparatur (über Garantie) zurück. Funktioniert auch wieder wunderbar. Gestern habe ich ausversehen den Sattel im eingefahrenen Zustand leicht nach oben berührt und sofort habe ich das Problem dass die Sattelstütze ca 3 bis 5 mm einsackt. Damit kann ich vorerst noch leben aber durch ein einmaliges leichtes (nicht mit Absicht) Anheben max 1 sek. ist sofort wieder Spiel in der Stütze. Mir scheint als optil die Lev Si extrem anfällig gegen Berührung im eingefahrenen Zustand ist.
Meines alte Dropzone hat das nie gejuckt.  Die fährt nach 3 Jahren fast immer noch so gut wie am ersten Tag.
Mir ist es jetzt zu blöd meine Sattelstütze nach nur einer Woche als Garantieersatz wieder einzuschicken.


----------



## Soulslide (29. Oktober 2018)

Jojo10 schrieb:


> Ist die LEV eine Herausforderung?



 schau dir mal meine Unterhaltung der Vorseite an wenn dudie Lev selber reparieren möchtest musst du den kleinen Splint oder Hülse aus der Stütze entfernen
Vielleicht hilft dir dieser Link weiter. 
Auf Seite 1 und 2 sind einige Kommentare zu der SI.

http://forums.mtbr.com/components/ks-lev-diy-cartridge-rebuild-899659.html#post13865947


----------



## sp00n82 (29. Oktober 2018)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Meinl Lev Si kam letzte Woche aus der Reparatur (über Garantie) zurück. Funktioniert auch wieder wunderbar. Gestern habe ich ausversehen den Sattel im eingefahrenen Zustand leicht nach oben berührt und sofort habe ich das Problem dass die Sattelstütze ca 3 bis 5 mm einsackt. Damit kann ich vorerst noch leben aber durch ein einmaliges leichtes (nicht mit Absicht) Anheben max 1 sek. ist sofort wieder Spiel in der Stütze. Mir scheint als optil die Lev Si extrem anfällig gegen Berührung im eingefahrenen Zustand ist.
> Meines alte Dropzone hat das nie gejuckt.  Die fährt nach 3 Jahren fast immer noch so gut wie am ersten Tag.
> Mir ist es jetzt zu blöd meine Sattelstütze nach nur einer Woche als Garantieersatz wieder einzuschicken.


Meine LEV hat in dieser Hinsicht 23 Monate wunderbar funktioniert, ich hatte sie kurz vor der Zweijahresfrist nur wegem seitlichem Spiel eingeschickt. Nach dem Service fingen dann erst die Probleme mit dem Absinken an, inzwischen ist meine 150er fast zu einer 125er geworden, viel fehlt da nicht mehr. 

Hat jemand schon mal eine auf Garantie reparierte Stütze außerhalb der initialen 2 Jahre zu 11Motors geschickt? Laut diverser Internetzeinträge müssten auf die getauschten/reparierten Teile eigentlich wieder eine 1-2 jährige Gewährleistung gelten, aber es ist halt immer eine Frage, ob man das auch durchsetzen kann, wenn der Vertragspartner sich quer stellt.


----------



## Soulslide (2. November 2018)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> wieder eine 1-2 jährige Gewährleistung gelten


Das wäre ja super wenn es gehen würde, dann reklamiere ich alle 18-20 Monate meine Stütze (kurz mal im eingefahrenen Zustand am Sattel ziehen) und erhalte eine "Life guarantee". 
Nee, spaß beiseite, ich denke das wenn die Kartusche Luft gezogen hat, wird KS oder 11Motors diese 1 evtl. ein 2tes mal auf Kulanz reparieren, danach werden Sie dir aber bestimmt sagen das das Teil unsachgemäß betrieben wurde. Will  mich nicht darauf berufen, aber so würde ich es machen. Aber versuchen kann man es ja einmal. Du hast doch sicherlich den Reparaturbericht, dort sollte doch hinterlegt wein was alles gemacht/getauscht wurde.


----------



## sp00n82 (2. November 2018)

Eigentlich so ziemlich alles.






Wobei das mit der Funktionsprüfung so ne Sache ist. Der interne Seilzug war zu lang (siehe hier).

Und im Netz findet man halt sowas wie das hier, dass auf die ausgetauschten Teile (nicht auf die komplette Sache) dann wieder eine Gewährleistung gilt: https://das.de/de/rechtsportal/rechtsfrage-des-tages/9/gewaehrleistungs-nach-reparatur.aspx


----------



## Soulslide (2. November 2018)

Soweit ich das lese haben die innerhalb von der Garantiezeit einen Service gemacht und deine Kartusche ersetzt. Alle andere Teile haben sie aus Kulanz gewechselt, da beim Service falls notwendig diese Teile mit gewechselt werden können.  Außerdem sehe ich diese Teile als Verschleißteile an. Diese nutzen sich halt ab und müssen irgendwann mal erneuert werden.  Du bekommst ja auch nicht vom Autohersteller neue Reiferen wenn du diese in denn ersten 2 Jahren abgefahren hast.  Das selbe gilt für die Stoßdämpfer, diese gegen nach einiger Zeit auch kaputt.  dauert halt nur etwas länger (je nach Fahrweise). Falls du dir es zutraust warte sie doch einfach selber.  Geht schneller und du bist dir sicher das es dich nur deine Zeit und das Öl 5WT kostet.


----------



## Schlaftablette (10. Dezember 2018)

Für alle die ihre Kind Shock LEV gern selbst servicen wollen gibt's hier die erforderlichen Dichtungen mit Bezugsquellen:




Viel Erfolg!​


----------



## Rockside (10. Dezember 2018)

Das dünne Seil fehlt aber noch, ein nicht ganz unwichtiges Utensil.


----------



## sp00n82 (10. Dezember 2018)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Das dünne Seil fehlt aber noch, ein nicht ganz unwichtiges Utensil.


Dafür geht Kevlarschnur. Ich hatte mir diese geholt damals in 250lb. Ist natürlich viel zu viel, aber dafür hab ich sie dann auch, wenn ich sie brauche.
Es fehlen dann auch noch die kleinen Kunststoffkügelchen zum Fixieren der Madenschrauben. Dafür kann man Füllstoff für Bastelzeugs nehmen. Gibts auf Ebay, wobei ich meine nochmal mit einer Schere durchschneiden muss, was nicht ganz einfach ist. Die Teile fliegen dabei gerne in der Gegend rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlaftablette (11. Dezember 2018)

Für alle die es noch nicht gewusst haben: es gibt eine sehr gute *Service-Anleitung für die Kind Shock LEV* und andere Modelle von KS.
Leider nur in englischer Sprache aber sehr hilfreich. Aber auch mit dieser Anleitung ist der Service der Kind Shock Sattelstützen kein Kinderspiel. Wenn man es zum ersten Mal macht sollte man sehr überlegt und gewissenhaft arbeiten. Es kann einiges dabei schief gehen und man benötigt evtl. sogar mehrere Versuche sie wieder richtig zusammen zu bauen. Der Zeitaufwand kann durchaus 2 - 3 Stunden betragen.
Aber es ist auf jeden Fall machbar mit etwas Geduld und handwerklichem Geschick.


----------



## freebob (11. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe eine Frage zum "seitlichen Spiel", es heißt ja dass bei einem seitlichen Spiel ab 2mm die Kartusche defekt sein könnte. Ich verstehe nur nicht ganz wo und wie man das messen sollte? Angenommen, ich würde an Standrohr und Manschette übereinander eine Markierung machen - wenn sich die Markierungen bei seitlichem Verdrehen 2mm oder mehr voneinander wegbewegen würden, dann ist das Maß überschritten? Wäre ja schon einiges an Spiel...

Bei mir ist es so, dass ich die Sattelnase ca 2mm hin- und herbewegen kann. Und das ist auch schon länger so, das erste mal ist es mir vor ca 1 Jahr aufgefallen, und es ist nicht wirklich mehr geworden. Hab mir nie was dabei gedacht, dass das evtl ein Garantiefall sein könnte habe ich erst vor kurzem zufällig gelesen. Da in einem Monat die Garantiezeit vorüber ist, frage ich mich jetzt ob das noch unter "normal" fällt, oder ob die Stütze kurz nach Ablauf der Garantie evtl. komplett hinüber sein könnte. Noch hätte ich die Möglichkeit zu reklamieren...


----------



## Soulslide (19. Dezember 2018)

Schlaftablette schrieb:


> Für alle die ihre Kind Shock LEV gern selbst servicen wollen gibt's hier die erforderlichen Dichtungen mit Bezugsquellen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hat jemand von euch schon einmal die schwarze Hülse mit den X-Ringen 13,94x 2,62 und 15,54x2,62 von dem Metalstab abgemacht. Bei mir ist die Hülse abgerutscht und nun bekomme ich sie nicht mehr draufgeschoben. Die Dichtungen sind zu eng. Vielleicht habt Ihr ja einige Tips wie man es besser drüberstülpen kann. 
Ich habe den Ring mit Gewalt drüber bekommen und dabei die innere Dichtung leicht beschädigt. Es hält zwar im Moment aber ich denke das über kurz oder lang der Druck nachlassne wird. Deshalb habe ich mir neue Dichtungen bestellt und möchte diese bald austauschen. Dann habe ich wieder die Probleme mit dem drüberstülpen.
Also für einige Tips bin ich sehr dankbar.

Gruß
Soul


----------



## sp00n82 (19. Dezember 2018)

Im MTBR-Thread wird darauf eingegangen:


----------



## Soulslide (19. Dezember 2018)

Danke für die Info, leider gibt es bei mir nur 11 Seiten.
Soweit ich es verstanden habe benötige ich ein Röhrchen mit 10mm Durchmesser und schiebe dann den IFP gleitend auf das original Metalrohr.


----------



## sp00n82 (19. Dezember 2018)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Danke für die Info, leider gibt es bei mir nur 11 Seiten.
> Soweit ich es verstanden habe benötige ich ein Röhrchen mit 10mm Durchmesser und schiebe dann den IFP gleitend auf das original Metalrohr.


Fast, eine 10er Nuss.





https://forums.mtbr.com/components/...rebuild-899659-post12775723.html#post12775723


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulslide (19. Dezember 2018)

Super danke nochmals, habe auch gelesen dass es evtl. 14mm sein könnten. Da hilft auch eine AA Batterie.
Aber dass mit der 10er Nuss ist genial. Sobald ich meine neuen Dichtungssätze erhalten habe tausche ich sie aus. Ich habe beim Reinschlagen der Hülse in den IFP den X-Ring leicht abgeschnitten. Ganz dünn so dass es halt jetzt passt. Ich glaube aber, dass genau hier über kurz oder lang die Luft entweichen wird oder Öl in die Luftkammer gelangt. Na ja egal, jetzt weiß ich wie ich es machen kann.


----------



## Schlaftablette (21. Dezember 2018)

Auch das klappt gut: beim Einführen der Kolbenstange den X-Ring mit einem kleinen Schraubenzieher vorsichtig und zärtlich ringsum die Stange nach und nach aufdrücken. Die Dichtlippe des Rings rutscht dann nach und nach über die Kolbenstange bis Du einmal ganz 360° herum bist und sie komplett drin ist. Viel Erfolg! Übung macht den Meister.


----------



## Soulslide (21. Dezember 2018)

Schlaftablette schrieb:


> Auch das klappt gut: beim Einführen der Kolbenstange den X-Ring mit einem kleinen Schraubenzieher vorsichtig und zärtlich ringsum die Stange aufdrücken. Die Dichtlippe des Rings rutscht dann nach und nach über die Kolbenstange bis Du einmal ganz 180° herum bist und sie komplett drin ist. Viel Erfolg! Übung macht den Meister.


Vielen Dank für den Tipp. Hatte ich auch versucht hat aber nicht so gut geklappt und ich habe es wieder sein lassen. Vielleicht hätte ich etwas mehr Geduld haben sollen. Du meintes aber bestimmt 360° oder


----------



## Soulslide (21. Dezember 2018)

Meine Dichtungen von Lelebeck sind heute angekommen alles zusammen mit Proto 9,65€.
Super netter Kontakt. Mittwoch gegeb 17.00 Uhr bestellt und heute Freitag schon da. Perfekt.
Habe den X-Ring 13,95 x 2,62 direkt ausgetauscht. Stütze hat kein Spiel mehr und alles TOP.
Habe es vorsichtig mit dem Schraubenzieher versucht, hat super geklappt, keine Minute und die Stange flutschte drüber.

Man kann sehr schön erkennen wie ich die Dichtung des X-Rings abgestochen habe, siehe Foto defkter und neuer X-Ring.

Danke nochmals an alle, warte jetzt die Sattelstütze in weniger als 15 Minuten. Mit Sattelde- und montage max 30 Minuten.
Wenn jemand mal hilfe benötigt, ich kommen aus Essen und helfe gern aus, auch mit O-Ringen, habe ja jetzt von allen genug 

Gruß euer 
Soul


----------



## badbandit (23. Dezember 2018)

nach 3 jahren und einigen tausend kilometern hat meine lev jetzt angefangen ca. 1 cm nachzugeben/einzusacken, wenn man druck ausübt.

bedeutet das automatisch, dass die kartusche hinüber ist und ich diese bei 11motors ersetzen lassen muss oder gibt es etwas, was ich noch versuchen könnte? entlüften oder ähnliches geht bei der lev nicht, oder?


----------



## Soulslide (23. Dezember 2018)

Schlaftablette schrieb:


> Für alle die es noch nicht gewusst haben: es gibt eine sehr gute *Service-Anleitung für die Kind Shock LEV* und andere Modelle von KS.


Schau dir doch mal den Link von Schlaftablette an. Du kannst deine lev sicher warten, solltest dich aber vorher etwas einlesen.
Ansonsten schicke das Teil ein und zahle etwas Geld für eine neue Kartusche.


----------



## Schlaftablette (30. Dezember 2018)

badbandit schrieb:


> nach 3 jahren und einigen tausend kilometern hat meine lev jetzt angefangen ca. 1 cm nachzugeben ...



Neues Öl und neue Dichtungen sind fällig. Service selber machen oder machen lassen.
3 Jahre ist eine gute Zeit, länger hält es meist keine Stütze aus.


----------



## badbandit (1. Januar 2019)

danke, dann schicke ich sie wohl lieber ein und lasse sie jetzt einmal ordentlich und komplett warten - und evtl. eine neue kartusche einbauen.

ich bin mit den 3 jahren und der laufleistung, die es keine probleme gegeben hat auch sehr zufrieden. dass irgendwann mal ein richtiger service fällig wird war ja abzusehen.


----------



## Flurl (1. Januar 2019)

Hi ihr!

Bei meiner LEV SI, die immer super funktioniert hat, dürfte bei unserer Weihnachtsausfahrt Wasser und damit auch Schmutz ins Innere gekommen sein. Als ich sie gestern absenken wollte, ging nichts mehr. Ich hab dann alles zerlegt, wobei mir gleich Wasser und Schlamm (?) entgegenkamen. Doch das eigentliche Schlamassel habe ich erst beim Reinigen entdeckt: am „Tauchrohr“ (heißt das bei der Sattelstütze auch so?) hab ich einen Kratzer, die schwarze Beschichtung ist ganz ab, das Silber ist deutlich zu sehen. 






https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2343877

Garantie habe ich leider keine mehr, da ich die Stütze im Herbst auf einer Tour bereits einmal schon selbst warten musste. Wird sich dieser Kratzer auf die Funktionalität auswirken, oder ist es nur ein kosmetisches Problem?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## sp00n82 (1. Januar 2019)

Sieht eigentlich nur kosmetisch aus, meine Stützen haben sowas sehr schnell entwickelt.
Allerdings, wieso solltest du keine Garantie mehr haben (sofern sie noch keine 2 Jahre alt ist)? Mir ist keine Klausel bekannt, die den Service der Sattelstütze verbietet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flurl (3. Januar 2019)

Oh, ich hatte mir eingebildet, dass die Garantie verstreichen würde, sofern man selbst Hand anlegt? Wenn dem nicht so ist, dann freut mich das natürlich sehr, danke für dein Statement wegen des Kratzers, heute sollte das Fett kommen, dann kann ich alles ordentlich schmieren, zusammenbauen und hoffen, dass dann kein Wasser mehr eindringen kann.

Eine Frage habe ich dann noch: bei meiner LEV habe ich 3 Vertiefungen, in die die Metallstifte und die Kunststoffteilchen kommen. In Videos und auf zahlreichen Fotos habe ich da nur längere Metallstifte gesehen,  wodurch die Kunststoffdinger nicht mehr notwendig waren. Würde es sich lohnen diese nachzurüsten, oder ändert das nichts an der Funktionsweise oder Langlebigkeit?


----------



## sp00n82 (3. Januar 2019)

Flurl schrieb:


> Oh, ich hatte mir eingebildet, dass die Garantie verstreichen würde, sofern man selbst Hand anlegt? Wenn dem nicht so ist, dann freut mich das natürlich sehr, danke für dein Statement wegen des Kratzers, heute sollte das Fett kommen, dann kann ich alles ordentlich schmieren, zusammenbauen und hoffen, dass dann kein Wasser mehr eindringen kann.
> 
> Eine Frage habe ich dann noch: bei meiner LEV habe ich 3 Vertiefungen, in die die Metallstifte und die Kunststoffteilchen kommen. In Videos und auf zahlreichen Fotos habe ich da nur längere Metallstifte gesehen,  wodurch die Kunststoffdinger nicht mehr notwendig waren. Würde es sich lohnen diese nachzurüsten, oder ändert das nichts an der Funktionsweise oder Langlebigkeit?


KindShock hat ja recht gute Service Videos veröffentlicht, ich denke nicht, dass die nur dafür gedacht sind, erst nach 2 Jahren durchgeführt zu werden. Wenn bei dir jetzt irgendwo Kratzer drin wären, die eindeutig vom Service herrühren, oder du Fremdteile verbaut hättest (wobei der Seilzug bei mir auch nicht mehr original war, sondern ein Kevlarfaden), dann vielleicht.

Bezüglich der Metallstifte, bei meiner LEV ohne SI gibts diese Kunststoffteile gar nicht, beim Garantieservice vor einem Jahr kam sie auch ohne diese wieder zurück. Vielleicht ist das nur spezifisch für die SI, oder sie haben da mittlerweile eine Verbesserung vorgenommen, weil die Metallstifte beim weder Zusammenbauen gerne mal aus den Vertiefungen rutschen. Vielleicht ist das mit so zusätzlichen Kunstoffteilen nicht mehr der Fall.


----------



## Schlaftablette (3. Januar 2019)

Sehe ich genauso: der Kratzer ist nicht so schlimm und wird die Funktion der Stütze nicht beeinträchtigen.


----------



## herpla (8. März 2019)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Werde diesen Winter damit weitermachen, wenn Gott will und endlich der Dachboden fertig wird...


----------



## herpla (8. März 2019)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Werde diesen Winter damit weitermachen, wenn Gott will und endlich der Dachboden fertig wird...


Ist da schon was daraus geworden? Würde mich immer noch interessieren, es gibt ja zur LEV272 kaum eine Alternative!
beste Grüße


----------



## herpla (10. Juni 2020)

das Thema hat sich mit der neuen 2019er Kartusche, jetzt mit Ventil und verbesserter Führung, wohl erledigt. Auch nach mehreren Stunden im gesenkten Zustand fährt die Stütze problemlos zurück. Na endlich, so sollte das Ding funktionieren. An dieser Stelle noch ein Lob an 11Motors für Service und Beratung.


----------



## andi.k (8. September 2020)

Mahlzeit! Ich häng mich hier auch mal ran mit meinen Kindshock-LEV-Sorgen...

Hab an meinem neuen Bike aus Ergonomiegründen die original verbaute Si 125 gegen eine Integra 150 getauscht. Passte plug&play an den bereits verlegten Zug und ich meinte mit der Integra auch ein höherwertigeres Produkt zu haben... zumindest fluscht sie gefühlt viel leichtgängiger und die Remote geht deutlich leichter zu bedienen.

Aber ich musste sie nun schon 2 Mal innerhalb kürzester Zeit (3 Wochen, 100km) aufpumpen (von 5 auf 10bar) da sie scheinbar Druck verliert und dann nur noch sehr langsam rausfährt.

Garantiefall oder normal?

Die Si hat während der 6 Wochen 250km die ich sie hatte keine derartigen Mucken gemacht. Keine Ahnung wieviel Druck sie hatte aber sie fuhr ähnlich schnell raus wie die Integra auf 10bar.


----------



## sp00n82 (9. September 2020)

Nein, so ein schneller Druckverlust ist nicht normal. Vielleicht ist ja nur der Ventileinsatz locker / undicht, das wäre zumindest die angenehmste Lösung. Ansonsten direkt Garantiefall.


----------



## JoDeCologne (9. September 2020)

herpla schrieb:


> Ist da schon was daraus geworden? Würde mich immer noch interessieren, es gibt ja zur LEV272 kaum eine Alternative!
> beste Grüße


Wie oben geschrieben, ist die beste Alternative zur LEV272 die günstigere hauseigene SI; gerade da diese nun auch mit Ventil ausgerüstet ist.

Ich hatte mit den beiden  Lev272 irgendwann Probleme. Die Si (120mm) senkt und hebt 1.5 Jahre absolut unauffällig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oltafux (2. Dezember 2020)

Hi,
habe ein LEV Integra, Baujahr weiß ich nicht genau, aber mind. 2 jahre alt. Seit gestern hab ich das Problem das ich die Stütze zwar absenken kann aber sie dann wieder langsam von selber wieder ausfährt. Hab sie mal ausgebaut und den Powdenzug ausgehängt, der Hebel geht komplett in die Ausgangsstellung zurück, also sie die einfache Lösung das der Powdenzug hängen bleibt ist es schon mal nicht. Kennt wer das Problem?


----------



## Hammer-Ali (2. Dezember 2020)

Da scheint im Innern irgendwo was zu klemmen. Ich würde die noch einmal ausbauen und den Hebel manuell ein wenig hin und her bewegen, und notfalls noch behutsam die Stütze mit ein paar leichten Schlägen mit dem Holzhammer oder so erschüttern.


----------



## Sprudler (2. Dezember 2020)

Hatte ich an der DX schon mehrmals. Da war dann die Überwurfhülse unten an der Stütze lose und das ganze Teil inclusive Seilzug hatte einige mm Längsspiel. Überwurfhülse angezogen, Spuk vorbei. Irgendwie wird die Integra ja auch zusammengeschraubt sein.


----------



## oltafux (3. Dezember 2020)

Habe mir mal ein Video vom Kartuschen Service angesehen. Hab da gesehen das da so eine Stange verbaut ist, die das ganze ansteuert, vielleicht hängt die nachdem absenken. Was aber auch nicht so ganz sein kann weil dann müsste ich sie auch absenken können ohne das ich den Hebel betätige?. Werde wenn ich Zeit habe ein Kartuschen Service machen und hoffentlich den Fehler dadurch beheben.


----------



## oltafux (3. Dezember 2020)

So hab die Stütze zerlegt, da ist mir gleich einmal aufgefallen das die Innere Hülse ein Cut hat, hab sie gebraucht gekauft, scheint beim letzten Service passiert zu sein. Hab die Stelle poliert das sie die Dichtung nicht beschädigt. Ölverlust hab ich keinen festgestellt. Weiters war das Teil wo das Ventil eingebaut ist nur halb auf diese Hülse aufgeschraubt, kann sein das sie sich einfach mit der Zeit gelöst hat. Nachdem ich alles zerlegt, gereinigt, gefettet und neues 5WT Öl eingefüllt habe, funktioniert sie besser als je zu vor. Hoffen wir das es so bleibt, wenn nicht wird wahrscheinlich der X-Ring defekt sein, durch das Cut auf der Hülse. Keine Ahnung ob man die Hülse und den Dichtring einzeln bekommt. Hat wer eine Quelle?


----------



## oltafux (3. Dezember 2020)

Ok, grad gesehen es handelt sich nicht um einen X-Ring sondern um einen U-Ring mit 10x15x3mm, den werd ich wohl irgendwo bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

